# When will 72 spoke China's be available?



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Theres a big market for a 13-14" reverse wheel with 88 spokes or less. When will the manufactures make them? Or rather, what can we do to request what we want. Somebody has to know somthing.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 08:20 PM~8189850
> *Theres a big market for a 13-14" reverse wheel with 88 spokes or less. When will the manufactures make them? Or rather, what can we do to request what we want. Somebody has to know somthing.
> *



I LOVE MY 72'S


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jun 27 2007, 05:33 PM~8189951
> *I LOVE MY 72'S
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

x3


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

x4


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

If you pay 1600.00+ for rims I hope you roll 5.20's and the rest of your car is CLEAN including the engine. If not, thats a stupid purchase and your building your car backwards IMO.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 06:57 PM~8190439
> *If you pay 1600.00+ for rims I hope you roll 5.20's and the rest of your car is CLEAN including the engine. If not, thats a stupid purchase and your building your car backwards IMO.
> *


did u write the book of lowriding


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 07:08 PM~8190544
> *did u write the book of lowriding
> *


Yes. you need some advice?..you get 3 free questions.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 10:15 PM~8190574
> *If you pay 1600.00+ for rims I hope you roll 5.20's and the rest of your car is CLEAN including the engine. If not, thats a stupid purchase and your building your car backwards IMO.
> *



I think thats a fucking retarded statement. Why spend 500 on chinas if you plan on getting daytons. Why wouldnt you just buy the daytons up front and save yourself the 500 for the chinas. If we built our cars your way we are pissing 500 away on nothing. If you ask me the first purchase you should make is daytons. Thats the way i did it. 1600 vs 1600 + 500. Going the $1600 route seemed logical to me. 








'


oh and the engine bay is dirty as fuck as well. Not for long but it currently is.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 09:15 PM~8190574
> *Yes. you need some advice?..you get 3 free questions.
> *



pinche vato! sup homie...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

id like some 72 chinas... to be honest i dont think id ever spend the dough on real daytons,, rather get fakes and put the left over back into the ride


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vertex+Jun 27 2007, 07:19 PM~8190607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats hatnin!!...I got everything worked out with the paint and body finally.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 06:20 PM~8189850
> *Theres a big market for a 13-14" reverse wheel with 88 spokes or less. When will the manufactures make them? Or rather, what can we do to request what we want. Somebody has to know somthing.
> *


 :uh: to fucken cheap to buy some Daytons, so you have to beg manufactures to make you some cheap china 72s :roflmao: ......


how you gonna be Crenshaws "Finest" on some bootleg :rofl:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 07:15 PM~8190574
> *Yes. you need some advice?..you get 3 free questions.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 10:28 PM~8190690
> *Nice car...
> 
> You shouldint buy chinas if you plan on getting daytons...you're right. It would be waste of cash that way. But see, you have real daytons and a neglected engine..to me thats backwards.
> ...





thanks for the compliment. To some people its easier to slap rims on a car then work in the engine bay. It just depends on where you decide to start on your car from. I did rims and now i am doing the whole engine bay. From there its going to get the bodywork done (primer) then bags/stereo and back to paint. Thats just the way I decided to start on mine.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2007, 07:29 PM~8190695
> *:uh: to fucken cheap to buy some Daytons, so you have to beg manufactures to make you some cheap china 72s :roflmao: ......
> how you gonna be Crenshaws "Finest" on some bootleg :rofl:
> *


Some people are too cheap to do a 100% frame-off restored Impala, so they rather have a g-body or a 4 dr that depreciates in value. You ain't go no room to talk on that homeboy.

And unitll you been on the Shaw, don't speak on the finest out there.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jun 27 2007, 07:32 PM~8190728
> *thanks for the compliment. To some people its easier to slap rims on a car then work in the engine bay. It just depends on where you decide to start on your car from. I did rims and now i am doing the whole engine bay. From there its going to get the bodywork done (primer) then bags/stereo and back to paint. Thats just the way I decided to start on mine.
> *


It's cool..we all have diffrent ideas...it's YOUR car. One good thing about the way you did it is that you got to hit the Blvd real quick instead of being in the garage for years. i can respect that.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 08:34 PM~8190747
> *Some people are too cheap to do a 100% frame-off restored Impala, so they rather have a g-body or a 4 dr that depreciates in value.  You ain't go no room to talk on that homeboy.
> 
> And unitll you been on the Shaw, don't speak on the finest out there.
> *


but at least i ride on "real" 72s


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 09:34 PM~8190747
> *Some people are too cheap to do a 100% frame-off restored Impala, so they rather have a g-body or a 4 dr that depreciates in value.  You ain't go no room to talk on that homeboy.
> 
> And unitll you been on the Shaw, don't speak on the finest out there.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

killing these fools.....


good to here u got it tooken care of


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2007, 07:38 PM~8190782
> *but at least i ride on "real" 72s
> 
> 
> ...


eh..you got a point but the fact remains. :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2007, 09:38 PM~8190782
> *but at least i ride on "real" 72s
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 07:37 PM~8190776
> *It's cool..we all have diffrent ideas...it's YOUR car. One good thing about the way you did it is that you got to hit the Blvd real quick instead of being in the garage for years. i can respect that.
> *


your 64ht is so expensive. they are on ebay all day for 10-12k and thats ebay. :uh:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

to answer your question, hopefully never.


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 10:37 PM~8190776
> *It's cool..we all have diffrent ideas...it's YOUR car. One good thing about the way you did it is that you got to hit the Blvd real quick instead of being in the garage for years. i can respect that.
> *




Yep my car is being built to cruise not for show but knowing the way I am it will end up show quality. I just dropped 4k in the engine bay alone. I even cut back my alcohol intake so i can drop more money into my ride. I think thats a first (cutting back on alcohol)


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

not quite 72 spokes.. but.. ya know..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 07:41 PM~8190815
> *your 64ht is so expensive. they are on ebay all day for 10-12k  and thats ebay.  :uh:
> *


True. Costs alot more cash to build one. I won't sell mine but if I ever do..it won't be for 12k...I'll give it to some kid that deserves it first.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Jun 27 2007, 07:43 PM~8190832
> *Yep my car is being built to cruise not for show but knowing the way I am it will end up show quality. I just dropped 4k in the engine bay alone. I even cut back my alcohol intake so i can drop more money into my ride. I think thats a first (cutting back on alcohol)
> *


I like to hear that. Sacrifice is good. 4k in the engine will definitly turn things around. Good luck with you build.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

all bullshit aside.....if you gonna build something solid and clean, and spend money to get the car built right, why cheap out on low quality built wheels :happysad:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2007, 09:50 PM~8190901
> *all bullshit aside.....if you gonna build something solid and clean, and spend money to get the car built right, why cheap out on low quality built wheels :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 08:52 PM~8190920
> *:uh:
> *


 :guns:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2007, 09:53 PM~8190930
> *:guns:
> *


slow down killa.. we all can't score old skoo road stars like you bawla. :angry:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 07:46 PM~8190860
> *True. Costs alot more cash to build one. I won't sell mine but if I ever do..it won't be for 12k...I'll give it to some kid that deserves it first.
> *


u talking like i never had one. ive had 3. 64 is the easiest year to build. :uh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2007, 07:50 PM~8190901
> *all bullshit aside.....if you gonna build something solid and clean, and spend money to get the car built right, why cheap out on low quality built wheels :happysad:
> *


you shouldn't BUT... what if you drive your car ALOT and swing it? If you ride like that, you will surley damage those D'z. I've seen it time and time again. Now if you have a show car..thats different.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 09:55 PM~8190946
> *u talking like i never had one. ive had 3. 64 is the easiest year to build.  :uh:
> *


hmmm.. :loco:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 07:55 PM~8190946
> *u talking like i never had one. ive had 3. 64 is the easiest year to build.  :uh:
> *


easy is one thing, costs is another.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 09:56 PM~8190949
> *you shouldn't BUT... what if you drive your car ALOT and swing it? If you ride like that, you will surley damage those D'z. I've seen it time and time again. Now if you have a show car..thats different.
> *


man.. who cares.. i'll curb check some expensive rims, til they look like a taco, and just ditch em and get another set.. cause thats how i roll..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Jun 27 2007, 07:58 PM~8190967
> *man.. who cares..  i'll curb check some expensive rims, til they look like a taco, and just ditch em and get another set..  cause thats how i roll..
> *


LOL!, shit, if you got money like that...handle it homie. I don't.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 10:01 PM~8190986
> *LOL!, shit, if you got money like that...handle it homie. I don't.
> *


dont call me OG Money $tackz for nothing


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 07:41 PM~8190815
> *your 64ht is so expensive. they are on ebay all day for 10-12k  and thats ebay.  :uh:
> *


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Daytons :thumbsdown: 
5.20s :thumbsdown: 
72 spoke :thumbsdown:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 10:03 PM~8191014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah..that one went for like 8 g's on ebay.. if i recall correctly.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 10:04 PM~8191017
> *Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> 5.20s      :thumbsdown:
> 72 spoke :thumbsdown:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

*7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Bowtie Legacy, sixty8imp, DIPPINIT, BAYTROKITA50, Cutlass Supremecy, Boricua Customs
*

Man, ya'll up here like crack heads...just wain' for some drama huh


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Jun 27 2007, 08:43 PM~8190831
> *to answer your question, hopefully never.
> *


x2 if u are going to build a all out car no need in half assing it on the rims . i would rather wait then roll on chinas , not matter how much im going to drive it. imo
i got some nice 72 roadstars for a lil more u can roll :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 08:04 PM~8191017
> *Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> 5.20s      :thumbsdown:
> 72 spoke :thumbsdown:
> *


I can see your point, especially whne the 5.20's alone are worth more than the car


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 09:09 PM~8191083
> *I can see your point, especially whne the 5.20's alone are worth more than the car
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lol


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 09:09 PM~8191083
> *I can see your point, especially whne the 5.20's alone are worth more than the car
> 
> *


 :angry: Dont base your customizing decisions on price. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 08:22 PM~8191224
> *:angry: Dont base your customizing decisions on price.  :biggrin:
> *


True, but it is sure nice rollin tha Dana Danes :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

I've got both, the only reason I would use dayton is for the offset.


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i really dont find anything wrong with the 4 or 5 sets of chinas ive had.. as long as u keep them clean.. they want to rust fast if u dont keep them up


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

i had la wires, back in the days.. bolt on's and knock offs.. and didnt do damn thing to care for em.. and they stayed in good condition. :dunno:

recent chinaz i had, started rusting at nipples and spokes,after only a few months.. after good cleaning.. i traded em for some blue spoke chinas.


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jun 27 2007, 07:09 PM~8191083
> *I can see your point, especially whne the 5.20's alone are worth more than the car
> 
> 
> ...



:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats Fucked Up.....But true....


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jun 27 2007, 09:47 PM~8191407
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


wtf is that in ur avi lo l


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@Jun 27 2007, 08:47 PM~8191407
> *:0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


lol @ your avatar.!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

DIPPINIT got jokes today :biggrin: 

CF just roll old school homie and swoop up some tru spokes or star wires


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 27 2007, 07:38 PM~8190782
> *but at least i ride on "real" 72s
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that knockoff is ugly.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 10:11 PM~8191572
> *Man, that knockoff is ugly.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 11:11 PM~8191572
> *Man, that knockoff is ugly.
> *


USED RIMS OFF A MINI TRUCK... :0 THATS WHAT THAT KNOCKOFF REMINDS ME OF


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

they are ugly..but they OG RoadStar ugly.


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 07:04 PM~8191017
> *Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> 5.20s      :thumbsdown:
> 72 spoke :thumbsdown:
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 09:11 PM~8191572
> *Man, that knockoff is ugly.
> *


those rims were made before u started lowriding :0


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 11:36 PM~8192140
> *those rims were made before u started lowriding  :0
> *


LOL


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2007, 10:36 PM~8192140
> *those rims were made before u started lowriding  :0
> *


I assure you they were not...but their still ugly. :yessad:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 08:20 PM~8189850
> *Theres a big market for a 13-14" reverse wheel with 88 spokes or less. When will the manufactures make them? Or rather, what can we do to request what we want. Somebody has to know somthing.
> *


Where is this big market you speak of? There's hardly a market for 13"-14" wheels of any style, let alone specifically 72-spoke. It's getting harder to get tires for these wheels. Everybody rolls big wheels - that's the future. If lowriding weren't a niche market, then you wouldn't have to work to get parts, find these wheels, find tires the right size, and you wouldn't see lowrider businesses going under.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 28 2007, 07:02 AM~8193318
> *Where is this big market you speak of?  There's hardly a market for 13"-14" wheels of any style, let alone specifically 72-spoke.  It's getting harder to get tires for these wheels.  Everybody rolls big wheels - that's the future.  If lowriding weren't a niche market, then you wouldn't have to work to get parts, find these wheels, find tires the right size, and you wouldn't see lowrider businesses going under.
> *


I understand what you mean, maybe I should have explained myself more. The "Lowrider" market is what I speak of. The guys who will only buy a 13-14X7" wire wheel. I go to many shows and Crenshaw Blvd. and about 90% of what I see on Lowriders are Chinas. I come on Layitlow.com and there seems to be a big liking for Zenith or Dayton 72 spokes. Now If China crosslace or 72's were made and sold and a fraction of the cost of Daytons, many people would be all over them..thats the truth. So again, there is big market for them in the "Lowrider" world.

I bet if I put an add selling China 72 spokes for say $400.00 set plus shipping...I'd make a killing.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2007, 10:15 AM~8193382
> *I understand what you mean, maybe I should have explained myself more. The "Lowrider" market is what I speak of. The guys who will only buy a 13-14X7" wire wheel. I go to many shows and Crenshaw Blvd. and about 90% of what I see on Lowriders are Chinas. I come on Layitlow.com and there seems to be a big liking for Zenith or Dayton 72 spokes. Now If China crosslace or 72's were made and sold and a fraction of the cost of Daytons, many people would be all over them..thats the truth. So again, there is big market for them in the "Lowrider" world.
> 
> I bet if I put an add selling China 72 spokes for say $400.00 set plus shipping...I'd make a killing.
> *


You may be right, but I'm just thinking that the customer base is limited to begin with, so you'd more than likely cannibalize business from the 100-spoke Chinas. My rationale is this: People who are going to buy Daytons or Zeniths are going to buy Ds or Zs. People who are going to buy Chinas are going to buy Chinas. I don't think the average D or Z buyer will be excited by the lower cost alternative, because they were going to spend $1,600 regardless. The guy who was going to buy $400 Chinas will now have the choice between 100-spoke or 72-spoke.

I guess the point I'm getting at is that if 10,000 sets of 100-spoke Chinas currently sell each year in the US (this is hypothetical), and you now make 72-spokes available, maybe 5,000 sets would sell, and the other 5,000 would be 100-spoke. I think you would split the business, rather than increase it. 

This is all for discussion sake, of course. Don't take it as an argument.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 28 2007, 07:23 AM~8193425
> *You may be right, but I'm just thinking that the customer base is limited to begin with, so you'd more than likely cannibalize business from the 100-spoke Chinas.  My rationale is this: People who are going to buy Daytons or Zeniths are going to buy Ds or Zs.  People who are going to buy Chinas are going to buy Chinas.  I don't think the average D or Z buyer will be excited by the lower cost alternative, because they were going to spend $1,600 regardless.  The guy who was going to buy $400 Chinas will now have the choice between 100-spoke or 72-spoke.
> 
> I guess the point I'm getting at is that if 10,000 sets of 100-spoke Chinas currently sell each year in the US (this is hypothetical), and you now make 72-spokes available, maybe 5,000 sets would sell, and the other 5,000 would be 100-spoke.  I think you would split the business, rather than increase it.
> ...


No argument here..all respect bro. You and I have had good debates before.

You have a point that it would split the market. But at the same time, China manufactures would see a rise in sales, save on material (less spokes), create more competition (i think) and make more profit quicker for the time being. 

Now what if they did something different like offer a 68 13X7 spoke wheel with maybe something else unique? Then what? I believe that the China makers are in a position to make money off of doing something different, cost effective for them, while it being affordable for the average Lowrider. It's an area that needs to be tapped into.

Just some thoughts of chores.


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 08:57 PM~8190439
> *If you pay 1600.00+ for rims I hope you roll 5.20's and the rest of your car is CLEAN including the engine. If not, thats a stupid purchase and your building your car backwards IMO.
> *


i can see where ur comin from wit that ... but i respectfully disagree, sometimes shit jus works out that way.

My motor still needs cleaned up, and i still need to re-do my interior.. But I needed the offset a Dayton would give me, and Dayton was runnin a 40% off sale, I got the set shipped to me direct from dayton for 1400 bucks. Had to jump on it.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2007, 10:34 AM~8193475
> *No argument here..all respect bro. You and I have had good debates before.
> 
> You have a point that it would split the market. But at the same time, China manufactures would see a rise in sales, save on material (less spokes), create more competition (i think) and make more profit quicker for the time being.
> ...


That's a good point. It would be in China's best interest to do something unique. Then again, that's not China's strongpoint; they just like to knock off other people's products! :tongue:

It will definitely be interesting to see if they do come out with some other alternatives.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 10:11 PM~8191572
> *Man, that knockoff is ugly.
> *


kinda like you.... short stuff


and i got another set three prong fluted......but you wouldnt know anything about riding real 72 spokes Roadstar

made before you caught the bandwagon bug and got into lowriding


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 28 2007, 09:19 AM~8193701
> *kinda like you.... short stuff
> and i got another set three prong fluted......but you wouldnt know anything about riding real 72 spokes Roadstar
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i pmed u about a set u never got back to me


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

china :thumbsdown:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I didn't read everything so maybe this point was made, but to me, Chinas if you're not keeping the car and Ds if you ARE keeping it. 3 sets of C's = 1 set of D's price wise, and in my experience Chinas do well to last one year if you drive your car often.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 08:04 PM~8191017
> *Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> 5.20s      :thumbsdown:
> 72 spoke :thumbsdown:
> *



FUCKIN CRAZY!!! :angry: 

i roll chinas for now, cause honestly i needed to get it down on wires.. but im workin on a set of 72 d's as we speak, and ive only had my chinas on 3 weeks... its good to get goin, or for an extra set if u worry about em gettin jacked where u work or something... 

but D's are D's... i love zeniths too, but 72 spoke d's with a 2 bar and a nice chip just are SOOOO damn right to me! nothing beats em!


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+Jun 27 2007, 07:52 PM~8191465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was Fucked up that night...  

Dont laugh... :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 07:04 PM~8191017
> *Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> 5.20s      :thumbsdown:
> 72 spoke :thumbsdown:
> *



:uh: 

:twak:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 07:04 PM~8191017
> *Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> 5.20s      :thumbsdown:
> 72 spoke :thumbsdown:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jun 28 2007, 07:29 AM~8193759
> *china :thumbsdown:
> *


x2


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 27 2007, 09:04 PM~8191017
> *Daytons  :thumbsdown:
> 5.20s      :thumbsdown:
> 72 spoke :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :banghead: :loco: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Stainless spokes. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 28 2007, 03:31 PM~8195749
> *Stainless spokes. :thumbsdown:
> *



yeah, spokes that dont rust SUCK.

rust is much better.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Ok so maybe daytons are better for the street since the spokes dont rust, does that make chinas better for show because the chrome actually shines?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jun 27 2007, 10:17 PM~8191621
> *USED RIMS OFF A MINI TRUCK... :0  THATS WHAT THAT KNOCKOFF REMINDS ME OF
> *


Thats because when those wheels were made thats what everybody was riding mini trucks I had a set of those there bad ass if you ask me


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@Jun 28 2007, 08:19 AM~8193701
> *kinda like you.... short stuff
> and i got another set three prong fluted......but you wouldnt know anything about riding real 72 spokes Roadstar
> 
> ...


You just like to poke at me don't you? :angry: 

I'm not even goin' to comment on this one!


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 28 2007, 05:24 PM~8196347
> *Ok so maybe daytons are better for the street since the spokes dont rust, does that make chinas better for show because the chrome actually shines?
> *



:dunno: 

my spokes shine..u really can't even tell they aren't chrome.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 28 2007, 03:24 PM~8196347
> *Ok so maybe daytons are better for the street since the spokes dont rust, does that make chinas better for show because the chrome actually shines?
> *


Sounds funny but there is a point here.

Who is actually gonna walk up on your rims to see what brand they are? Does anyone really care...especially if the car is really clean? Daytons don't add nothing to your car except the look of lesser spokes. What else is VISUALLY unique?


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2007, 06:03 PM~8196622
> *Sounds funny but there is a point here.
> 
> Who is actually gonna walk up on your rims to see what brand they are? Does anyone really care...especially if the car is really clean? Daytons don't add nothing to your car except the look of lesser spokes. What else is VISUALLY unique?
> *



in the end you're right.... but i guess it's just preference or opinion or whatever. I left the chinas on my car until i got the right deal on daytons.

I just know that the 2 other sets of daytons i had were about 10 yrs old and still perfect looking (gold too) ... it's worth it for the longevity

(and the offset)


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 28 2007, 04:05 PM~8196636
> *in the end you're right.... but i guess it's just preference or opinion or whatever. I left the chinas on my car until i got the right deal on daytons.
> 
> I just know that the 2 other sets of daytons i had were about 10 yrs old and still perfect looking (gold too) ... it's worth it for the longevity
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2007, 04:03 PM~8196622
> *Sounds funny but there is a point here.
> 
> Who is actually gonna walk up on your rims to see what brand they are? Does anyone really care...especially if the car is really clean? Daytons don't add nothing to your car except the look of lesser spokes. What else is VISUALLY unique?*



THE NIPPLES ARE ALIGNED THE SAME. BUT I COULD DEAL WITH THEM FACING DIFFERENT DIRECTIONS. I DONT EVEN OWN KNOCK OFF WHEELS. STRAIGHT OLD SCHOOL BOLT-ONS FOR ME.TRUS, STAR WIRES, SUPREMES


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2007, 04:03 PM~8196622
> *Sounds funny but there is a point here.
> 
> Who is actually gonna walk up on your rims to see what brand they are? Does anyone really care...especially if the car is really clean? Daytons don't add nothing to your car except the look of lesser spokes. What else is VISUALLY unique?
> *


i always look at the wheels when im scoping out a ride. 72 spoke daytons with the eagle emblem just have a look to them that no other wheel can compare to IMO. u can put a blank eagle on your wheel, and thats what u have, a blank eagle.


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2007, 01:24 PM~8209147
> *i always look at the wheels when im scoping out a ride.  72 spoke daytons with the eagle emblem just have a look to them that no other wheel can compare to IMO. u can put a blank eagle on your wheel, and thats what u have, a blank eagle.
> *


well said, same here!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 28 2007, 12:31 PM~8195749
> *Stainless spokes. :thumbsdown:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juiced82MarkVI_@Jun 28 2007, 01:41 PM~8195801
> *yeah, spokes that dont rust SUCK.
> 
> rust is much better.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

HOW MUCH ARE A SET OF ROADSTAR KNOCK OFFS GOING FOR THESE DAYS?IF YOU CAN STILL FIND THEM?


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I SEE YOU MAKE THESE RIMS,BIG DADDY :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 28 2007, 05:03 PM~8196622
> *Sounds funny but there is a point here.
> 
> Who is actually gonna walk up on your rims to see what brand they are? Does anyone really care...
> *


I do. its called peace of mind. Knowing you aint sitting on some bull shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2007, 02:24 PM~8209147
> *i always look at the wheels when im scoping out a ride.  72 spoke daytons with the eagle emblem just have a look to them that no other wheel can compare to IMO. u can put a blank eagle on your wheel, and thats what u have, a blank eagle.
> *


x2. I always check. 

A wise OG lowrider once told me, *"People who would rather run chinas are the same people who dont bother to wipe their ass after they shit because nobody can see if they did or not."* :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

x3 d's or z's


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

CHINAS BLOWASS THEY RUST AND PEEL 72 SPOKES DEEZ AND PREMIUM SPORTWAY 520S ALL DAY EVERYDAY EVEN ON MY DAILY BOYEEEEEEEEEEE~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 02:21 PM~8895691
> *x2. I always check.
> 
> A wise OG lowrider once told me, "People who would rather run chinas are the same people who dont bother to wipe their ass after they  shit because nobody can see if they did or not." :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:I DONT KNOW HOW MANY PEOPLE ROLL CHINAS BUT I WOULD SAY THE NUMBER IS WAY HIGHER THAN DAYTONS. DON'T MAKE THEM BETTER BUT THE PRICE IS MORE REACHABLE FOR SOME CAUSE ALOT OF US DONT HAVE DAYTON MONEY, I DONT HAVE A CHART SHOWING ME FIGURES ARE NOTHING BUT IF WE COULD ALL AFFORD D'S WE ALL WOULD GET THEM. BUT NOW A DAYS I SEE ALOT OFF REALLY NICE RIDES ROLLIN CHINAS.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I agree, for most people the chinas are the affordable solution and theres nothing wrong with that. Not everybody can blow their hard earned cash on a new set of Daytons. I buy mine used, never paid over $600 for a clean set either. There are a lot of nice rides on chinas. What trips me out is when I see a $75,000+ car all done up on some chinas. To each his own but its all Danas with me.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 04:21 PM~8895691
> *x2. I always check.
> 
> A wise OG lowrider once told me, "People who would rather run chinas are the same people who dont bother to wipe their ass after they  shit because nobody can see if they did or not." :0  :0  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 28 2007, 07:02 AM~8193318
> *Where is this big market you speak of?  There's hardly a market for 13"-14" wheels of any style, let alone specifically 72-spoke.  It's getting harder to get tires for these wheels.  Everybody rolls big wheels - that's the future.  If lowriding weren't a niche market, then you wouldn't have to work to get parts, find these wheels, find tires the right size, and you wouldn't see lowrider businesses going under.
> *


 If you are a true lowrider 13"-14" wires are the only way to go, regardless of how hard it is to find tires ( good things don't always come easy ). 
Also if you think lowriding is a "niche" market than you haven't been around the lifestyle very long. Lowriding has gone through some rough times through the years but it always comes back stronger than ever... So you go ahead and roll with your big wheels. That is not the future to us. The real lowriders just kick back and laugh at your big wheeled clown cars.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

OG TALK RIGHT THERE.... 

THE BIG WHEEL CRAZE WILL COME TO AN END AS WELL. JUST LIKE DEEP DISH 15X8 ON MINI TRUCKS. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 08:20 PM~8189850
> *Theres a big market for a 13-14" reverse wheel with 88 spokes or less. When will the manufactures make them? Or rather, what can we do to request what we want. Somebody has to know somthing.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 05:20 PM~8189850
> *Theres a big market for a 13-14" reverse wheel with 88 spokes or less. When will the manufactures make them? Or rather, what can we do to request what we want. Somebody has to know somthing.
> *



Find a $50 set of 56 spoke pans :roflmao:

Cheaper than China's and the quality is STILL BETTER :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Sep 29 2007, 01:18 PM~8895675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAVID :uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

lol @ 72 spoke chinese wheels


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

72 SPOKE CHINAS IS JUST PLAIN STUPID!!!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 30 2007, 12:07 PM~8900880
> *
> DAVID :uh:
> *



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Don't get me started fawker  





I STILL have nightmares, lol


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

A few years back, Keith posted some crosslace 72 spoke chinas, powdercoated. He said they would be available soon. that was maybe 2 or 3 years ago. 

and no, I'm not confused about some custom d's or z's, he said they were chinas, and would be available soon.


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72BOATTAIL_@Sep 30 2007, 01:39 AM~8899001
> *If you are a true lowrider 13"-14" wires are the only way to go, regardless of how hard it is to find tires ( good things don't always come easy ).
> Also if you think lowriding is a "niche" market than you haven't been around the lifestyle very long. Lowriding has gone through some rough times through the years but it always comes back stronger than ever... So you go ahead and roll with your big wheels. That is not the future to us. The real lowriders just kick back and laugh at your big wheeled clown cars.*



:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

i hope a 72 spoke china never comes to the mass market. to me chinas are for street hoppers and kids with primered g bodys. dz and zs are the crown jewel of the ride you put all that money into. its like givin your woman a zarconia instaed of a diamond


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 05:21 PM~8895691
> *x2. I always check.
> 
> A wise OG lowrider once told me, "People who would rather run chinas are the same people who dont bother to wipe their ass after they  shit because nobody can see if they did or not." :0  :0  :0
> *


:roflmao:



> _Originally posted by 72BOATTAIL_@Sep 30 2007, 04:39 AM~8899001
> *If you are a true lowrider 13"-14" wires are the only way to go, regardless of how hard it is to find tires ( good things don't always come easy ).
> Also if you think lowriding is a "niche" market than you haven't been around the lifestyle very long. Lowriding has gone through some rough times through the years but it always comes back stronger than ever... So you go ahead and roll with your big wheels. That is not the future to us. The real lowriders just kick back and laugh at your big wheeled clown cars.
> *


That's fine, but I'm talking about facts set in reality, not your opinion. Lowriding IS a niche market. 13" and 14" tires ARE becoming more and more difficult to find as production ceases. Big wheels ARE popular. What's to dispute? :uh:

I didn't say you have to get big wheels or big wheels are better or that lowriders should change. I just stated some facts.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINA WHEELS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2007, 10:36 AM~8906841
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINA WHEELS
> *



Come on Plague :biggrin: why are there so many complaints of rust and leaking spokes on practically new wheels. The 8 year old slave laboring kid in China has no idea what 'Quality Contol' is.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 01:46 PM~8908506
> *Come on Plague :biggrin:  why are there so many complaints of rust and leaking spokes on practically new wheels. The 8 year old slave laboring kid in China has no idea what 'Quality Contol' is.
> *


I have had daytons and chinas, nothing wrong with them I never had a problem. myself, have I seen some fucked up china wheels that someone didnt take care of yes, get you the best chinas you can get color diamond spoke engraving or whatever thats all I am saying and we all cant ride d's dayton sales I am sure have fallen to the china market, how many d's are out there compared to the chinas, dont make it right but dont make it wrong either :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah man, remember when the first chinas came out in the mid late 90's, they were like 1100 a set! :0 People were paying that because it was cheaper than buying Daytons but can you imagine the hit that Dayton felt from China wires :0 They probably were like "Damn where the fuck did all our sales go and why is everyone rolling knock offs now?"

I will say this, my first set of wires were powdercoated chinas and I had to put tubes in 2 of them, one wobbled on the back and fucked up the adapter, that wasnt even my biggest complaint, the china knock offs are the worst! I broke the ears off 2 of them on the 3rd hit! :angry: The first time I got a set of Dayton Knock offs, I felt how heavy they were, I was like shit this is some bomb ass quality shit right here! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 04:43 PM~8909421
> *Yeah man, remember when the first chinas came out in the mid late 90's, they were like 1100 a set!  :0  People were paying that because it was cheaper than buying Daytons but can you imagine the hit that Dayton felt from China wires  :0 They probably were like "Damn where the fuck did all our sales go and why is everyone rolling knock offs now?"
> 
> I will say this, my first set of wires were powdercoated chinas and I had to put tubes in 2 of them, one wobbled on the back and fucked up the adapter, that wasnt even my biggest complaint, the china knock offs are the worst! I broke the ears off 2 of them on the 3rd hit!  :angry:  The first time I got a set of Dayton Knock offs, I felt how heavy they were, I was like shit this is some bomb ass quality shit right here! :biggrin:
> *



The knock offs fit the adapters better too. When you put Daytons for the first time you know they are going to hold up and stay on. I never had Zenith's but I'm sure the same can be said for them.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Not a DisRespect to anyone or any person but Fuck China's!!!!!! Just my opinion.......and Im entitled to it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Gloss Hogg (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 1 2007, 08:13 AM~8906183
> *:roflmao:
> That's fine, but I'm talking about facts set in reality, not your opinion.  Lowriding IS a niche market.  13" and 14" tires ARE becoming more and more difficult to find as production ceases.  Big wheels ARE popular.  What's to dispute? :uh:
> 
> ...



so is "ghost ridin da whip" and painting a fucking smarties mural on the side of your 4 door box....doesn't make it a good thing....you're acting like "nascar style" rides and 24's are the wave of the future.....its a TREND...aka FLASH IN THE PAN


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 03:43 PM~8909421
> *Yeah man, remember when the first chinas came out in the mid late 90's, they were like 1100 a set!  :0  People were paying that because it was cheaper than buying Daytons but can you imagine the hit that Dayton felt from China wires  :0 They probably were like "Damn where the fuck did all our sales go and why is everyone rolling knock offs now?"
> 
> I will say this, my first set of wires were powdercoated chinas and I had to put tubes in 2 of them, one wobbled on the back and fucked up the adapter, that wasnt even my biggest complaint, the china knock offs are the worst! I broke the ears off 2 of them on the 3rd hit!  :angry:  The first time I got a set of Dayton Knock offs, I felt how heavy they were, I was like shit this is some bomb ass quality shit right here! :biggrin:
> *


THE QUALITY OF A DAYTON IS UNMATCHED, THAT SUCKS YOU HAD ALL THOSE PROBLEM, I HEARD THERE WAS A BAD BATCH OF CHINAS A LITTLE WHILE BACK :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CHINA HAS HAD A BAD BATCH OF EVERYTHING LATELY. YOU SEE ALL THEM BABY TOYS THEY RECALLED A WHILE BACK?! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

All you guys make sure your cars match the quality of your Daytons or else I'm clownin'!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 08:14 PM~8911496
> *CHINA HAS HAD A BAD BATCH OF EVERYTHING LATELY. YOU SEE ALL THEM BABY TOYS THEY RECALLED A WHILE BACK?! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 1 2007, 09:17 PM~8911530
> *All you guys make sure your cars match the quality of your Daytons or else I'm clownin'!
> *


NO WORRIES HERE  BUT WOULD THAT MEAN THE CAR SHOULD MATCH THE QUALITY OF THE CHINAS? :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 08:49 PM~8911902
> *NO WORRIES HERE  BUT WOULD THAT MEAN THE CAR SHOULD MATCH THE QUALITY OF THE CHINAS?  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 07:49 PM~8911902
> *NO WORRIES HERE  BUT WOULD THAT MEAN THE CAR SHOULD MATCH THE QUALITY OF THE CHINAS?  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 72BOATTAIL (Apr 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 1 2007, 08:13 AM~8906183
> *:roflmao:
> That's fine, but I'm talking about facts set in reality, not your opinion.  Lowriding IS a niche market.  13" and 14" tires ARE becoming more and more difficult to find as production ceases.  Big wheels ARE popular.  What's to dispute? :uh:
> 
> ...


Here's a fact. Lowriding has been around for over 40 years and isn't about to end soon, and if you were a real lowrider you wouldn't have made a statment like that...So i'll tell you what, check back with us true lowriders in just 20, no make it 10years, and if you still have your clown car then i'll believe your so called facts. 

Later, got to go polish up my 14" 72 spoke Daytons.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 1 2007, 08:49 PM~8911902
> *NO WORRIES HERE  BUT WOULD THAT MEAN THE CAR SHOULD MATCH THE QUALITY OF THE CHINAS?  :biggrin:
> *


No, but I'd rather have you clown my rims than my entire car! :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I NEVER HEARD OF SOMEONE GETTING CLOWNED FOR CHINA RIMS MOST OF THE CARS ARE CHINAS, THE LAST TIME I HAD A GET TOGETHER THIS GUY WAS LIKE THESE ARE REAL D'S AND KEPT MAKING THAT POINT I DIDNT HAVE THE HEART TO TELL HIM THEY WERENT HE WAS LYING. THEY WERE STRAIGHT CHINAS, HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN PROUD OF THOSE CHINAS AND NOT TRYING TO PASS THEM FOR D'S WITH THAT LIGHT TOUCH OF GOLD, LIKE I'M NOT GONNA KNOW THE DIFFRENCE :nono:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gloss Hogg_@Oct 1 2007, 10:46 PM~8911229
> *so is "ghost ridin da whip" and painting a fucking smarties mural on the side of your 4 door box....doesn't make it a good thing....you're acting like "nascar style" rides and 24's are the wave of the future.....its a TREND...aka FLASH IN THE PAN
> *


I never said I like that style. It's the same people that have been hating on big wheels saying it's going away for 10 years. :uh:



> _Originally posted by 72BOATTAIL_@Oct 2 2007, 02:22 AM~8913221
> *Here's a fact. Lowriding has been around for over 40 years and isn't about to end soon, and if you were a real lowrider you wouldn't have made a statment like that...So i'll tell you what, check back with us true lowriders in just 20, no make it 10years, and if you still have your clown car then i'll believe your so called facts.
> 
> Later, got to go polish up my 14" 72 spoke Daytons.
> *


I wouldn't have made a statement like what? Elaborate...What's your problem? I never hated on lowriders, so I don't even get what you're arguing. I don't know what clown car you're talking about either. It's not like I own Donkey Kong or some gay shit like that. All I said is that small wheels aren't popular, other than with lowriders, so what company in their right mind is going to expand production on something that isn't going to sell a lot, when clearly others are limiting or ceasing production? It doesn't make good business sense.

Maybe you don't understand the definition of niche, and you think that's an insult to lowrding. :dunno: It's not meant to be.

*niche [nich] –noun
• a place or position suitable or appropriate for a person or thing: to find one's niche in the business world.
• a distinct segment of a market.
–adjective
• pertaining to or intended for a market niche; having specific appeal: niche advertising.*

Lowriding is a specialized segment of automotive customizing with distinct characteristics, therefore things that appeal to lowriders, a small segment of the marketplace, wouldn't necessarily appeal to people in another niche market, say muscle cars, for an example. That doesn't make it wrong, but when developing products, you have to consider your potential customer base. Here's an example: Are Adex dumps the best available? Sure. Should another company knock them off for a cheaper price? They could, but the market is so small for them, would it be worthwhile? A little competition is always good, but sometimes the potential market doesn't justify it.

Is it right that it's tough to find 13" and 14" tires and wheels? No, it sucks. Should Chinese companies make 72 spoke wheels? I don't care. I'm not planning to buy any more Chinese wheels. I've done my time with them, and like I said, I'm either going back to Zenith if their long-term quality can be proven to me, or Dayton.

So you go polish up your 14" Daytons. I'll continue to polish my 13" and 17" Chinas for now, but next year after the snow melts I should be back on some Ds or Zs, and hopefully those will still look good in 10 years when I come back to you, and hopefully by then you've figured out why you have a hair across your ass. :uh:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Never had a problem with china's, i got one set laying around that are about 6 years old,still on the same aired up tires (no leaks)! They rusty as hell but i drove them though a couple Indiana winters. Ive owned a set of 88's and a set of 72's BOTH! leaked like an STD. Maybe thats just my bad experience.

Topic at hand, it will never happen. It would cost the china maker too much to blueprint, re-train workers, re-tune machines, and keep inventory of a new/different product. When they got the game on smash with just one. Plus 13-14" wires wheels arent exactly a huge market to begin with. You average china wheel rider doesnt care, doesnt know better, or cant afford, ect.. to ride a better quality wheel. Someone wanting 88's or 72's is probably in the "know" and is willing to pay for the quality and standards


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Oct 2 2007, 10:24 AM~8914371
> *Topic at hand, it will never happen. It would cost the china maker too much to blueprint, re-train workers, re-tune machines, and keep inventory of a new/different product. When they got the game on smash with just one. Plus 13-14" wires wheels arent exactly a huge market to begin with.  You average china wheel rider doesnt care, doesnt know better, or cant afford, ect.. to ride a better quality wheel.  Someone wanting 88's or 72's is probably in the "know" and is willing to pay for the quality and standards
> *


Thank you.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2007, 07:57 PM~8911322
> *THE QUALITY OF A DAYTON IS UNMATCHED, THAT SUCKS YOU HAD ALL THOSE PROBLEM, I HEARD THERE WAS A BAD BATCH OF CHINAS A LITTLE WHILE BACK :0
> *


they have had bad runs too. remember when they passed off chinas as D's(BLVD Series)


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 2 2007, 01:02 PM~8915194
> *they have had bad runs too. remember when they passed off chinas as D's(BLVD Series)
> *


Now that was a short-lived trend, fortunately.


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

poeple still got fucked payin a premium price for dayton stamped chinas.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 2 2007, 07:40 AM~8914224
> *I NEVER HEARD OF SOMEONE GETTING CLOWNED FOR CHINA RIMS MOST OF THE CARS ARE CHINAS, THE LAST TIME I HAD A GET TOGETHER THIS GUY WAS LIKE THESE ARE REAL D'S AND KEPT MAKING THAT POINT I DIDNT HAVE THE HEART TO TELL HIM THEY WERENT HE WAS LYING. THEY WERE STRAIGHT CHINAS, HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN PROUD OF THOSE CHINAS AND NOT TRYING TO PASS THEM FOR D'S WITH THAT LIGHT TOUCH OF GOLD, LIKE I'M NOT GONNA KNOW THE DIFFRENCE :nono:
> *


they werent daytons, ok they chinas, but he kept em' clean though! :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

I bet most of these guy that claim their big ballin cuz they got real Dz got them used and still couldnt afford a brand new set of real Dz.

I see alot of ninjas buying used Dz with no accessories and then gotta wait another 4 years B4 they can afford all the accessories.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

In canada, I'd rather roll chinas because wires rust quick up here. Only good for a 3-4 seasons if you dont want surface rust starting. I can't justify spending $1600 for brand name shit instead of $300 for something almost identical. It seems I've been getting a new set every year, to make sure I got a shiny, mint set. I'm 21 and I'm on my 5th set of 100 spokes.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Oct 2 2007, 11:19 PM~8921607
> *In canada, I'd rather roll chinas because wires rust quick up here. Only good for a 3-4 seasons if you dont want surface rust starting. I can't justify spending $1600 for brand name shit instead of $300 for something almost identical. It seems I've been getting a new set every year, to make sure I got a shiny, mint set. I'm 21 and I'm on my 5th set of 100 spokes.
> *


IF YOU KNEW BETTER, YOU WOULD DO BETTER.... :uh: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Oct 3 2007, 12:19 AM~8921607
> *In canada, I'd rather roll chinas because wires rust quick up here. Only good for a 3-4 seasons if you dont want surface rust starting. I can't justify spending $1600 for brand name shit instead of $300 for something almost identical. It seems I've been getting a new set every year, to make sure I got a shiny, mint set. I'm 21 and I'm on my 5th set of 100 spokes.
> *



Well they do say your rims should not cost more than your car.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Oct 3 2007, 03:19 AM~8921607
> *In canada, I'd rather roll chinas because wires rust quick up here. Only good for a 3-4 seasons if you dont want surface rust starting. I can't justify spending $1600 for brand name shit instead of $300 for something almost identical. It seems I've been getting a new set every year, to make sure I got a shiny, mint set. I'm 21 and I'm on my 5th set of 100 spokes.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 2 2007, 11:35 PM~8920845
> *I bet most of these guy that claim their big ballin cuz they got real Dz got them used and still couldnt afford a brand new set of real Dz.
> 
> I see alot of ninjas buying used Dz with no accessories and then gotta wait another 4 years B4 they can afford all the accessories.
> ...


I bought all mine used simply because I would rather roll used Daytons over New chinas. Found my accessories in the classifieds.  
Its not about ballin, its about having a quality set of wheels.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 07:56 AM~8923073
> * Its not about ballin, its about having a quality set of wheels.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 11:56 AM~8923073
> *I bought all mine used simply because I would rather roll used Daytons over New chinas. Found my accessories in the classifieds.
> Its not about ballin, its about having a quality set of wheels.
> *


USEDOWNED!

FOOL TRYNA FIT IN THE SELECT FEW GROUP PHOTO.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

my chinas :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I CAN BY DAYTONS, BUT THERE REALLY IS NO NEED, NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINAS :thumbsup: I KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF CHINA OWNERS OUT THERE :cheesy:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 3 2007, 12:35 PM~8924736
> *I CAN BY DAYTONS, BUT THERE REALLY IS NO NEED, NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINAS  :thumbsup: I KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF CHINA OWNERS OUT THERE :cheesy:
> *


 i can count on my hands how many folks i know that have real daytons in my town. EVERYONE round here gots chinas. some like the price and some just dont know any better.


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 10:56 AM~8923073
> *I bought all mine used simply because I would rather roll used Daytons over New chinas. Found my accessories in the classifieds.
> Its not about ballin, its about having a quality set of wheels.
> *



I think that if everybody found some nice used Dz or Zs they would go for those over chinas anyday hands down.

Nice find homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

DOUBLE POST. DAMN SERVER!


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 3 2007, 02:30 AM~8921970
> *Well they do say your rims should not cost more than your car.
> *


I'm pretty sure my cars are worth more than $1600 bucks. But my tires wear quick too, only good for a year or so. so i sell them with the rims and pickup a new set every year. you would be surprised how much you can sell a set of used wires for up here. usually enough to get a brand new set every year and not pay extra.

I'd rather do that and change it up with different powdercoating or gold every year instead of rolling a 5-6 year old set of D'z and buying new tires every couple years. And what happens if I curb em? CHINA ALL THE WAY.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 3 2007, 04:42 PM~8925186
> *I think that if everybody found some nice used Dz or Zs they would go for those over chinas anyday hands down.
> 
> Nice find homie :thumbsup:
> *


I know I would. After seeing my homie lose his china on his regal dippin down the interstate, and not to mention one china Ko' bar broke off with a lead hammer blow. Fuck that chump man china shit!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 08:56 PM~8190949
> *you shouldn't BUT... what if you drive your car ALOT and swing it? If you ride like that, you will surley damage those D'z. I've seen it time and time again. Now if you have a show car..thats different.
> *



exactly my point, i got full chrome motor,fresh paint,guts,and swang my shit on the regular! i aint wasting money on d's or z's when your gonna fuck em up. shit i bent a rim on the first hop (bad ball joint) if that would have been a d or a z id a been pissed!! but instead fuck it its only 275 to get a new wheel. but i agree id way rahter roll on 72 chinas than 100's ANY day


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Like I said before, If China came out with 72's or even better 68's ya'll would be all over'em like a bum on a bologna sandwich. China is stupid for not capitalizing on this. They'd save money on materials too (lees spokes).


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

FUCK CHINA



BUY AMERICAN


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol how can daytons be made in china... and what would you drive your car in the rain or snow... you spend all that money.. how will your wire wheels rust if you take care of them...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 29 2007, 05:40 PM~8896709
> *I agree, for most people the chinas are the affordable solution and theres nothing wrong with that. Not everybody can blow their hard earned cash on a new set of Daytons. I buy mine used, never paid over $600 for a clean set either. There are a lot of nice rides on chinas. What trips me out is when I see a $75,000+ car all done up on some chinas. To each his own but its all Danas with me.
> *


I feel you.When I was fucking with Vw's it was only OG 2 piece 5 spokes.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 3 2007, 05:38 PM~8926450
> *Like I said before, If China came out with 72's or even better 68's ya'll would be all over'em like a bum on a bologna sandwich. China is stupid for not capitalizing on this. They'd save money on materials too (lees spokes).
> *


 :biggrin: this ***** lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Oct 3 2007, 11:50 PM~8928849
> *I feel you.When I was fucking with Vw's it was only OG 2 piece 5 spokes.
> *


or early Porsche 15x4.5's, No pretendos! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

:guns: *187 ON CHINAS WIRE WHEELS!!!!*  :machinegun:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 3 2007, 10:54 PM~8928887
> *or early Porsche 15x4.5's, No pretendos! :biggrin:
> *


yup yup,nobody has a clue what we are talking about.I have some OG 2 piece 5 spokes that are clearenced for those big ass speedster drum's.What are they worth? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 3 2007, 07:57 PM~8928136
> *FUCK CHINA
> BUY AMERICAN
> *


X2


----------



## 77coupe (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Oct 3 2007, 09:00 PM~8928148
> *lol how can daytons be made in china... and what would you drive your car in the rain or snow... you spend all that money.. how will your wire wheels rust if you take care of them...
> *


Cause they salt the roads real bad up here and I'll be the first to admit I dont clean every spoke individually and clean behind the spokes etc. I clean the dish and the front side of the spokes, thats about it.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

China's for life!!!!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Oct 3 2007, 05:27 PM~8926382
> *exactly my point, i got full chrome motor,fresh paint,guts,and swang my shit on the regular! i aint wasting money on d's or z's when your gonna fuck em up. shit i bent a rim on the first hop (bad ball joint) if that would have  been a d or a z id a been pissed!! but instead fuck it its only 275 to get a new wheel. but i agree id way rahter roll on 72 chinas than 100's ANY day
> *


Well you do have a point on that. I wouldnt want my 72's face down for shit.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 4 2007, 03:08 AM~8929275
> *China's for life!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 3 2007, 02:35 PM~8924736
> *I CAN BY DAYTONS, BUT THERE REALLY IS NO NEED, NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINAS  :thumbsup: I KNOW THERE ARE ALOT OF CHINA OWNERS OUT THERE :cheesy:
> *


I disagree.........I have a set on my wifes car. I pressure washed them at a car wash and a bunch of chrome flaked off the spokes...........they rust like no other and I clean them with wire wheel cleaner everytime I wash the car...........the chrome on the dishes are starting to fail.................the wheels are complete pieces of shit........the only way I would own another is if they were all powder coated.


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Oct 3 2007, 11:34 PM~8929117
> *Cause they salt the roads real bad up here and I'll be the first to admit I dont clean every spoke individually and clean behind the spokes etc. I clean the dish and the front side of the spokes, thats about it.
> *


yea i understand about the salt and shit... i live in montreal.. and got the same probs... but i guess if there cheap why bother spending so much effort in 'em... i more worried about the potholes


----------



## TOPDOLA (Mar 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Oct 4 2007, 04:55 AM~8929742
> *yea i understand about the salt and shit... i live in montreal.. and got the same probs... but i guess if there cheap why bother spending so much effort in 'em... i more worried about the potholes
> *


**77COUPE HERE**
Even if I had d's, i couldnt be bothered to clean every spoke individually. I know what you mean about the potholes. I've got 255-30-22's on my daily and its scary.


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

this topic has inspired me to buy some 72 spoke zeniths or daytons for my fleet im not gonna go with the 100 spoke chinas this topic mad me think and i want the best quality


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 4 2007, 03:59 AM~8929687
> *I disagree.........I have a set on my wifes car. I pressure washed them at a car wash and a bunch of chrome flaked off the spokes...........they rust like no other and I clean them with wire wheel cleaner everytime I wash the car...........the chrome on the dishes are starting to fail.................the wheels are complete pieces of shit........the only way I would own another is if they were all powder coated.
> *


WE ALL HAVE A CHOICE ON WHAT RIMS WE RIDE ON, ALL I'M SAYIN IS THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINA WHEELS I HAVE NOT HAD ANY PROBLEMS. AND I LIKE THEM LOOK JUST LIKE D'S TO ME AND JUST AS GOOD, BUT IF YOU WANT TO RIDE D'S I'M ALL FOR IT WHAT EVER WORKS FOR YOU BUT EVERY RIDER OUT THERE CANT AFFORD D'S SO WHATS WRONG WITH ANOTHER OPTION THAN DAYTONS AND ZENITH WHEELS. THERES NO RULES THAT SAY NO CHINAS :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2007, 09:47 AM~8930474
> *WE ALL HAVE A CHOICE ON WHAT RIMS WE RIDE ON, ALL I'M SAYIN IS THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINA WHEELS I HAVE NOT HAD ANY PROBLEMS. AND I LIKE THEM LOOK JUST LIKE D'S TO ME AND JUST AS GOOD, BUT IF YOU WANT TO RIDE D'S I'M ALL FOR IT WHAT EVER WORKS FOR YOU BUT EVERY RIDER OUT THERE CANT AFFORD D'S SO WHATS WRONG WITH ANOTHER OPTION THAN DAYTONS AND ZENITH WHEELS. THERES NO RULES THAT SAY NO CHINAS :cheesy:
> *



The problem, is some people step up to the plate, and then there are posers, such as yourself. If you can't afford D's, then roll Cragers or something. Why wear a fake Rolex?? If you can't afford it, roll with a Seiko. 

then when there car is featured, everyone has Daytons, hahahahahhaha o'le busters :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Ouch, it's getting personal... :0


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 3 2007, 08:57 PM~8928136
> *FUCK CHINA
> BUY AMERICAN
> *


easy to say that but what do americans actually make anymore?


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 77coupe_@Oct 3 2007, 01:52 PM~8925228
> *I'm pretty sure my cars are worth more than $1600 bucks. But my tires wear quick too, only good for a year or so. so i sell them with the rims and pickup a new set every year. you would be surprised how much you can sell a set of used wires for up here. usually enough to get a brand new set every year and not pay extra.
> 
> I'd rather do that and change it up with different powdercoating or gold every year instead of rolling a 5-6 year old set of D'z and buying new tires every couple years. And what happens if I curb em? CHINA ALL THE WAY.
> *


i know a ton of fools that got their g-bodys for less than that


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 4 2007, 11:37 AM~8931199
> *The problem, is some people step up to the plate, and then there are posers, such as yourself. If you can't afford D's, then roll Cragers or something. Why wear a fake Rolex?? If you can't afford it, roll with a Seiko.
> then when there car is featured, everyone has Daytons, hahahahahhaha o'le busters :uh:
> *


exactly waht i was thinkin, it like buyin fake gold from mexico. its gonna turn green and you gonna throw it away


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 4 2007, 11:37 AM~8931199
> *The problem, is some people step up to the plate, and then there are posers, such as yourself. If you can't afford D's, then roll Cragers or something. Why wear a fake Rolex?? If you can't afford it, roll with a Seiko.
> 
> then when there car is featured, everyone has Daytons, hahahahahhaha o'le busters :uh:
> *


 WHY YOU ALWAYS TRYING TO START SHIT WITH ME? ONLY POSER IS YOU, YOU ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING TO SAY WHO ARE YOU NOBODY, ARE YOU THE LOWRIDING POLICE, YOU THE BUSTER YOU NEED TO GROW UP AND BE A MAN JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE DONT AGREE WITH YOU YOU TALK SHIT. NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINA RIMS THAT IS WHAT I THINK. AND YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I GOT, OR WHAT I CAN AFFORD THIS IS THE SECOND TIME YOU TALKED SHIT TO ME I HELD MY TOUNGE LAST TIME CAUSE YOU SAID YOU WAS BORED, NEED TO GROW UP BE A MAN FIND SOMETHING BETTER TO DO THAN TALK SHIT. YOU THE TYPE OF PERSON THAT BRINGS LOWRIDING DOWN IF A PERSON CANT AFFORD D'S SO WHAT DIFFRENCE DOES THAT MAKE, IF A PERSON GETS HIS CAR PAINTED AT MACCO SO WHAT HE IS STILL TRYING BUT FOOLS LIKE YOU ALWAYS KNOCK DOWN INSTEAD OF HELP BUILD UP THE LITTLE GUY ITS ALL LOWRIDING AND EVERYONE STARTS SOMEWHERE. BUT YOU KNOW EVERYTHING AND THATS WHATS WRONG WITH LOWRIDING


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

THIS TOPIC SUCKS, NEEDS DELETED


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Buy daytons or zeniths. Buy American. :biggrin: The chinas are made by people making three dollars a day for twelve hours work.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 4 2007, 04:49 PM~8933337
> *Buy daytons or zeniths.  Buy American. :biggrin:  The chinas are made by people making three dollars a day for twelve hours work.
> *


X 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000, and infinity and beyond that!!!................


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 4 2007, 05:49 PM~8933337
> *Buy daytons or zeniths.  Buy American. :biggrin:   The chinas are made by people making three dollars a day for twelve hours work.
> *


NOT TO MENTION, THEY USE AGES 8 AND YOUNGER BECAUSE THEIR LITTLE FINGERS LACE THE RIM FASTER. :0 I SAW THAT SHIT ON DATELINE NBC :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

This topic is funny


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 4 2007, 04:49 PM~8933337
> *Buy daytons or zeniths.  Buy American. :biggrin:   The chinas are made by people making three dollars a day for twelve hours work.
> *


im not for chinas personally but i could give a rats ass who assembles them or how much they get paid. Most people that comlain bout this are never stop to look around and see most of the shit around them in their house and elsewhere is made in other countries that dont have labor laws. most people support slave and underage labor and dont even know it or just dont care. thanks to these countries that dont give a fuck we can actually afford things we take for granted including fake ass wire wheels


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 4 2007, 01:57 AM~8928913
> *:guns: <span style=\'color:red\'>x187*


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

who gives a fuck? ROll whatever the fuck you want to roll I aint trippin on the next man's opinion about my shit. Say something to me if you got a problem what rims I roll on... A fucken rim aint gonna make an ugly ride look clean..


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 4 2007, 02:41 PM~8931224
> *easy to say that but what do americans actually make anymore?
> *


MUTHAFUCKIN DAYTONS AND ZENITH WIRE WHEELS...


EAZY-ER DUNN THAN FAKING THA FUNK......

AKA FUCK CHINA WHEELS, FUCK CHINA TOOLS, BUY AMERICAN... IF FOOLS STARTED BUYING AMERICAN, THE CHINA MANUFACTURERS WOULD START TO FALL OFF, AND PRICES WOULD DROP.. PROBLEM IS- FOOLS WANT TO FAKE THE FUNK, BUY 3 SETS OF CHINAS IN A FEW YEARS, WHY NOT JUST SAVE UP AND GET SOME D'Z OR Z'Z???

The difference is- If you keep buying American, the quality will only continue to improve, fools have been rolling Chinas for years, and they're still the same cheap ass Chinas as they used to be....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

poo-poo topic


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 4 2007, 12:32 PM~8931564
> *WHY YOU ALWAYS TRYING TO START SHIT WITH ME? ONLY POSER IS YOU, YOU ALWAYS GOT SOMETHING TO SAY WHO ARE YOU NOBODY, ARE YOU THE LOWRIDING POLICE, YOU THE BUSTER YOU NEED TO GROW UP AND BE A MAN JUST BECAUSE SOMEONE DONT AGREE WITH YOU YOU TALK SHIT.  NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINA RIMS THAT IS WHAT I THINK. AND YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I GOT, OR WHAT I CAN AFFORD THIS IS THE SECOND TIME YOU TALKED SHIT TO ME I HELD MY TOUNGE LAST TIME CAUSE YOU SAID YOU WAS BORED, NEED TO GROW UP BE A MAN FIND SOMETHING BETTER TO DO THAN TALK SHIT. YOU THE TYPE OF PERSON THAT BRINGS LOWRIDING DOWN IF A PERSON CANT AFFORD D'S SO WHAT DIFFRENCE DOES THAT MAKE, IF A PERSON GETS HIS CAR PAINTED AT MACCO SO WHAT HE IS STILL TRYING BUT FOOLS LIKE YOU ALWAYS KNOCK DOWN INSTEAD OF HELP BUILD UP THE LITTLE GUY ITS ALL LOWRIDING AND EVERYONE STARTS SOMEWHERE. BUT YOU KNOW EVERYTHING AND THATS WHATS WRONG WITH LOWRIDING
> *



The real issue is China is killing our economy. All the wheel companies in LA, American Racing, Enkei, Prime, etc, have all gone to China, so what happens is many men lose their jobs, mostly Hispanic who have families. You may not care, but if it affects them, it will eventually affect you. Dayton has been in business since 1916, and now they struggle because some country copied them. then China wires have to mock Dayton by using their emblems and logos. I know you said I was the poser, but by definition, a poser is someone who wears or uses something imitation to make others believe it is real. I could have bought Chinas, and no one would have questioned me, and I can see there is some purpose for them on some cheap cars. But for me, I felt I needed to give my classic Impala some American made wheels. 

"IF A PERSON CANT AFFORD D'S SO WHAT DIFFRENCE DOES THAT MAKE, 

I can't afford a Rolex with Diamonds, but i didn't go to downtown LA to buy a fake one, I wear a Citizen, what I can afford. I don't need to impress anybody. I am who I am and I do what I do.


----------



## magilla_gorilla (May 28, 2007)

:0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT+Oct 4 2007, 11:37 AM~8931199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some of the funniest stuff you ever wrote, If I saw that I'd be dyin'. lol


----------



## 79BLUES (Nov 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72BOATTAIL_@Sep 30 2007, 12:39 AM~8899001
> *If you are a true lowrider 13"-14" wires are the only way to go, regardless of how hard it is to find tires ( good things don't always come easy ).
> Also if you think lowriding is a "niche" market than you haven't been around the lifestyle very long. Lowriding has gone through some rough times through the years but it always comes back stronger than ever... So you go ahead and roll with your big wheels. That is not the future to us. The real lowriders just kick back and laugh at your big wheeled clown cars.
> *


X2!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i got my big ass magnifiying glass out looking for that dayton stamp when you roll....

lmao! they all look the same rolling...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 04:43 PM~8940346
> *i got my big ass magnifiying glass out looking for that dayton stamp when you roll....
> 
> lmao!  they all look the same rolling...
> *


Of course they do, they are copies. That what a copy is :uh:

I didn't buy mine to impress anyone, believe me, I bought them because at one time 72 spoke Dayton dominated Lowriding, and there is history. 

5.20's look like radial when they're rollin also


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 03:18 PM~8939833
> *Then why does everyone have to roll Dayton or Zenith emblems if they ain't proud of what they got?
> 
> And I ain't no Lowrider police, but I do work hard to have genuine parts, So actually I am not a poser, would you like the serial number off my D's? you know you need them to order kos from Dayton for your Chinas :biggrin:
> ...


I DONT CARE IF YOU GOT DAYTONS, IF THATS WHAT YOU WANTED I'M HAPPY FOR YOU, GIVE ME THE SERIAL NUMBER YOU ARE SOMETHING. BUT YOU HAVE TO WORRY BOUT WHAT I'M DOING WHY. YOU WORK HARD SO DO I. SAME SHIT, I'M NOT WORRIED WHAT YOU DOING. BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE YOURE PUTTING HATE ON ME. I AM ALL ABOUT PEACE AND BUILDING UP LOWRIDING SO KEEP ON TALKING. :loco:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 03:18 PM~8939833
> *The real issue is China is killing our economy. All the wheel companies in LA, American Racing, Enkei, Prime, etc, have all gone to China, so what happens is many men lose their jobs, mostly Hispanic who have families. You may not care, but if it affects them, it will eventually affect you. Dayton has been in business since 1916, and now they struggle because some country copied them. then China wires have to mock Dayton by using their emblems and logos. I know you said I was the poser, but by definition, a poser is someone who wears or uses something imitation to make others believe it is real. I could have bought Chinas, and no one would have questioned me, and I can see there is some purpose for them on some cheap cars. But for me, I felt I needed to give my classic Impala some American made wheels.
> 
> "IF A PERSON CANT AFFORD D'S SO WHAT DIFFRENCE DOES THAT MAKE,
> ...


I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU SAYING, BUT NEXT IT WILL BE IF YOU CANT AFFORD AN IMPALA THEN YOU AINT LOWRIDING, NO CANDY PAINT AINT LOWRIDING, WHAT HAPPEN WHEN WE START PUTTING PEOPLE DOWN CAUSE THEY DONT HAVE A CERTAIN TYPE OF RIM. I'M HAPPY YOU GOT THE RIDE YOU WANT BUT EVERYONE DONT START AT THE TOP. THE NEW GUY THAT DONT HAVE A GOOD PAYING JOB. HE CANT LOWRIDE CAUSE HE CANT BUY DAYTONS. WHAT HAPPEN TO THE LOVE WE ALL HAD TO START SOMEWHERE. I SAID IT BEFORE I HAD D'S BEFORE BUT EVERYONE CANT AFFORD THEM, SO DONT SHUT OUT THE GUY FOR HAVING ANOTHER OPTION TO ENJOY WHAT HE LOVES


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

this is like the war of wire wheels... for me if they look nice and dont make weird noise... im happy until i can save some money to get me some daytons...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2007, 04:56 PM~8940411
> *I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU SAYING, BUT NEXT IT WILL BE IF YOU CANT AFFORD AN IMPALA THEN YOU AINT LOWRIDING, NO CANDY PAINT AINT LOWRIDING, WHAT HAPPEN WHEN WE START PUTTING PEOPLE DOWN CAUSE THEY DONT HAVE A CERTAIN TYPE OF RIM. I'M HAPPY YOU GOT THE RIDE YOU WANT BUT EVERYONE DONT START AT THE TOP. THE NEW GUY THAT DONT HAVE A GOOD PAYING JOB. HE CANT LOWRIDE CAUSE HE CANT BUY DAYTONS. WHAT HAPPEN TO THE LOVE WE ALL HAD TO START SOMEWHERE. I SAID IT BEFORE I HAD D'S BEFORE BUT EVERYONE CANT AFFORD THEM, SO DONT SHUT OUT THE GUY FOR HAVING ANOTHER OPTION TO ENJOY WHAT HE LOVES
> *


Lowriding is a very small group compared to any other car hobby. I really don't try to put anyone down, because I know people have different priorities, or families, whatever, so people do what they can do and that's okay. I am in manufacturing, and China is killing our companies here in the US. People here can't make decent livings because our jobs are leaving. I hate China and anything to do with them. I hate going to car shop and the trim is from China. It kills me to pay top dollar for some cheap ass trim made for $0.02 in China that never fits. But sometimes i have no choice. I can't afford every trim piece on my car NOS either. I have been buying used trim and restoring it. it is actually cheaper, and looks / fits better. So nevermind me, I am just passionate about what I do


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

"dippinot"


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 04:04 PM~8940461
> *Lowriding is a very small group compared to any other car hobby. I really don't try to put anyone down, because I know people have different priorities, or families, whatever, so people do what they can do and that's okay. I am in manufacturing, and China is killing our companies here in the US. People here can't make decent livings because our jobs are leaving. I hate China and anything to do with them. I hate going to car shop and the trim is from China. It kills me to pay top dollar for some cheap ass trim made for $0.02 in China that never fits. But sometimes  i have no choice. I can't afford every trim piece on my car NOS either. I have been buying used trim and restoring it. it is actually cheaper, and looks / fits better. So nevermind me, I am just passionate about what I do
> *



Now theres a good reason to buy D'z or Z's  my next set of rims will be D'z or Z's but for now Im happy with my OG wire Wheels. I've taken care of em too.. goin on 4 years old... 
[img=http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/2493/newcamera087nx8.th.jpg]


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 05:04 PM~8940461
> *Lowriding is a very small group compared to any other car hobby. I really don't try to put anyone down, because I know people have different priorities, or families, whatever, so people do what they can do and that's okay. I am in manufacturing, and China is killing our companies here in the US. People here can't make decent livings because our jobs are leaving. I hate China and anything to do with them. I hate going to car shop and the trim is from China. It kills me to pay top dollar for some cheap ass trim made for $0.02 in China that never fits. But sometimes  i have no choice. I can't afford every trim piece on my car NOS either. I have been buying used trim and restoring it. it is actually cheaper, and looks / fits better. So nevermind me, I am just passionate about what I do
> *


WE ARE ON THE SAME TEAM, LOWRIDING NO MATTER HOW YOU LOOK AT IT, :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

lol.this is great


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

call me crazy but i like 100 spoke chinas better than d's or z's 


they just look kooler to me :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

and 5.20's are hideous tires :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 06:18 PM~8939833
> *The real issue is China is killing our economy. All the wheel companies in LA, American Racing, Enkei, Prime, etc, have all gone to China, so what happens is many men lose their jobs, mostly Hispanic who have families. You may not care, but if it affects them, it will eventually affect you. Dayton has been in business since 1916, and now they struggle because some country copied them. then China wires have to mock Dayton by using their emblems and logos. I know you said I was the poser, but by definition, a poser is someone who wears or uses something imitation to make others believe it is real. I could have bought Chinas, and no one would have questioned me, and I can see there is some purpose for them on some cheap cars. But for me, I felt I needed to give my classic Impala some American made wheels.
> 
> "IF A PERSON CANT AFFORD D'S SO WHAT DIFFRENCE DOES THAT MAKE,
> ...


100%, and more with every product that gets outsourced...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2007, 05:51 PM~8940671
> *lol.this is great
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 5 2007, 06:10 PM~8940735
> *and 5.20's are hideous tires :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



I give up. i am going ot build a Donk. Anyone know of a 73 for sale??


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 06:58 PM~8940963
> *I give up. i am going ot build a Donk. Anyone know of a 73 for sale??
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



You better donk a vehicle the same caliber as your lolo :0 THEN mofo's will hate :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 05:04 PM~8940461
> *Lowriding is a very small group compared to any other car hobby. I really don't try to put anyone down, because I know people have different priorities, or families, whatever, so people do what they can do and that's okay. I am in manufacturing, and China is killing our companies here in the US. People here can't make decent livings because our jobs are leaving. I hate China and anything to do with them. I hate going to car shop and the trim is from China. It kills me to pay top dollar for some cheap ass trim made for $0.02 in China that never fits. But sometimes  i have no choice. I can't afford every trim piece on my car NOS either. I have been buying used trim and restoring it. it is actually cheaper, and looks / fits better. So nevermind me, I am just passionate about what I do
> *


That's real spit right there. And I am guilty as charged with buying chinas. I try to buy U.S. made as much as possible, but we know how it is when our pockets are thin. For me right now it's like this; any rides that takes time to build to be super clean it's all about D's & Z's. Str8 hoppers and street buckets it's all pretendoos. But that's just me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Oct 5 2007, 07:54 PM~8941233
> *That's real spit right there. And I am guilty as charged with buying chinas. I try to buy U.S. made as much as possible, but we know how it is when our pockets are thin. For me right now it's like this; any rides that takes time to build to be super clean it's all about D's & Z's. Str8 hoppers and street buckets it's all pretendoos. But that's just me.
> *



Thanks, I am not saying not to buy them. Sometimes they do serve a purpose, but when people say they are as good or try to compare is what pisses me off :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 08:04 PM~8941304
> *Thanks, I am not saying not to buy them. Sometimes they do serve a purpose, but when people say they are as good or try to compare is what pisses me off :biggrin:
> *


BUY THEM OR NOT, GO TO BED YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU SAYING, OH ITS BOTH WAYS NOW, GO TO BED YOU ARE SLEEPY :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 08:04 PM~8941304
> *Thanks, I am not saying not to buy them. Sometimes they do serve a purpose, but when people say they are as good or try to compare is what pisses me off :biggrin:
> *


 o shut up, I'll get my chinas and take'em to your plater in irwindale and have them relaced, how's that you weenie!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2007, 08:26 PM~8941446
> *BUY THEM OR NOT, GO TO BED YOU DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL YOU SAYING, OH ITS BOTH WAYS NOW, GO TO BED YOU ARE SLEEPY :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 5 2007, 09:15 PM~8941692
> *o shut up, I'll get my chinas and take'em to your plater in irwindale and have them relaced, how's that you weenie!
> *


Man, you don't want none, I'll see you on that Shaw :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

i got my magnafying glass out!!!!!!!! 

hey fool them are chinas they aint d's...wheres the stamp!!!

who makes custom colored daytons????????


most folk dont know the damn difference unless you chit is at a show on stop witht that emblem or stamp!


most folk dont know the diffenerce between radial or bettter yet a 5:20 looks like....they call elbows over daytons still...lmao!

get the fuck over it!! nuff said!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 5 2007, 07:08 PM~8940728
> *call me crazy but i like 100 spoke chinas better than d's or z's
> they just look kooler to me :dunno:
> *


I HAVE A LOVE FOR 72 SPOKES SIMPLY BECAUSE BACK WHEN I REALLY STARTED LOOKING AT LOWRIDERS LETS SAY 93-94 THAT WAS THE RIM TO HAVE, THE WHOLE PRE STAMPED ERA. 

NOW SINCE THE CHINA INFESTATION, THE 100 SPOKE PHENOMINOM SEEMS LIKE IT FLOODED THE MARKET WHICH MAKES 72 SPOKES LOOK A LITTLE MORE CLASSIC IN A SENSE, LIKE THE SAYING GOES "LESS IS MORE" 
I CAN SPOT A SET OF 72 SPOKES SITTING ON A CAR FROM A DISTANCE.

I EVEN HAVE A SET OF STAMPED 100 SPOKES AS WELL AS A SET OF 72'S. 

TO ME, I THINK 100 SPOKE RIMS LOOK OVER STUFFED WITH WIRES. KINDA LIKE A PRETTY ASS BITCH WITH TOO MANY TEEF IN HER MOUTH :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 11:42 PM~8941856
> *I HAVE A LOVE FOR 72 SPOKES SIMPLY BECAUSE BACK WHEN I REALLY STARTED LOOKING  AT LOWRIDERS LETS SAY 93-94 THAT WAS THE RIM TO HAVE, THE WHOLE PRE STAMPED ERA.
> 
> NOW SINCE THE CHINA INFESTATION, THE 100 SPOKE PHENOMINOM SEEMS LIKE IT FLOODED THE MARKET WHICH MAKES 72 SPOKES LOOK A LITTLE MORE CLASSIC IN A SENSE, LIKE THE SAYING GOES "LESS IS MORE"
> ...


if it wasnt for the infestation of chinas....pans would still be the chit or the next best thang...

u cant even find them!!!! color craze has flooded the center golds!!!

i remeber my pans Crowns costed 1300 center golds....muthas would laugh at me now iif i sported those!!! aint no one saying chit on my chinas...lmao


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8941822
> *i got my magnafying glass out!!!!!!!!
> 
> hey fool them are chinas they aint d's...wheres the stamp!!!
> ...


WHO HAS CHINAS AND SAID THEY WERE DAYTONS?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 10:44 PM~8941868
> *if it wasnt for the infestation of chinas....pans would still be the chit or the next best thang...
> 
> u cant even find them!!!!  color craze has flooded the center golds!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: TO THIS DAY I CAN SAY I HAVE NEVER OWNED A SET OF MICHAEL BOLT-ONS!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2007, 11:45 PM~8941873
> *WHO HAS CHINAS AND SAID THEY WERE DAYTONS?
> *


how many editorials do you read claiming they are chinas?????????

besides back in the day Z's for only peeps who got sponsored they was so out of touch in price...

yall mutahs pay so much good damn money for your sonys and be complaining and buying that extra warranty for your general electric elecetronics


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 09:42 PM~8941856
> *I HAVE A LOVE FOR 72 SPOKES SIMPLY BECAUSE BACK WHEN I REALLY STARTED LOOKING  AT LOWRIDERS LETS SAY 93-94 THAT WAS THE RIM TO HAVE, THE WHOLE PRE STAMPED ERA.
> 
> NOW SINCE THE CHINA INFESTATION, THE 100 SPOKE PHENOMINOM SEEMS LIKE IT FLOODED THE MARKET WHICH MAKES 72 SPOKES LOOK A LITTLE MORE CLASSIC IN A SENSE, LIKE THE SAYING GOES "LESS IS MORE"
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 09:46 PM~8941880
> *how many editorials do you read claiming they are chinas?????????
> 
> besides back in the day Z's for only peeps who got sponsored they was so out of touch in price...
> *


I POSTED MINE AND THEY ARE CHINAS I HATE WHEN PEOPLE LIE AND SAY THEY D'S BE PROUD OF THOSE RIMS IF THATS ALL THE DOLLARS YOU GOT, AND IF YOU WANT SOME D'S GET THEM WHEN YOU GOT THE DOLLARS


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2007, 11:47 PM~8941882
> *:biggrin:
> *


over stuufed...hell you cant see all the rust in them rotors....most you folks aint riding undies...

paint them hoes up..lol


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

CHINA RIMS HAVE MADE IT ABLE FOR THE AVERAGE LOWRIDER GUY TO GET HIS FOOT IN THE DOOR AND RIDE. YOU TELLIN ME HE SHOULDNT START LOWRIDIN IF HE CANT AFFORD DAYTONS?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 08:42 PM~8941856
> *I HAVE A LOVE FOR 72 SPOKES SIMPLY BECAUSE BACK WHEN I REALLY STARTED LOOKING  AT LOWRIDERS LETS SAY 93-94 THAT WAS THE RIM TO HAVE, THE WHOLE PRE STAMPED ERA.
> 
> NOW SINCE THE CHINA INFESTATION, THE 100 SPOKE PHENOMINOM SEEMS LIKE IT FLOODED THE MARKET WHICH MAKES 72 SPOKES LOOK A LITTLE MORE CLASSIC IN A SENSE, LIKE THE SAYING GOES "LESS IS MORE"
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2007, 11:49 PM~8941895
> *I POSTED MINE AND THEY ARE CHINAS I HATE WHEN PEOPLE LIE AND SAY THEY D'S BE PROUD OF THOSE RIMS IF THATS ALL THE DOLLARS YOU GOT, AND IF YOU WANT SOME D'S GET THEM WHEN YOU GOT THE DOLLARS
> *


like most peeps wich they could sport polo

sport the polo association jc pennys just as hard...lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 10:46 PM~8941880
> *how many editorials do you read claiming they are chinas?????????
> *



I LIKE WHEN THE MAGAZINE ARTICLE TECH SHEET SAYS...
TIRES - 155X80 13
WHEELS - 13" CHROME WIRE

OR LIKE WHEN THEY PUT THEIR OWN NAME ON THEM SHITS LIKE "CUSTOM HERNANDEZ COLOR MATCHED WIRES" ***** JUST SAY POWDERCOATED CHINAS. :uh:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 09:50 PM~8941896
> *over stuufed...hell you cant see all the rust in them rotors....most you folks aint riding undies...
> 
> paint them hoes up..lol
> *


DONT WORRY MY WHOLE UNDERCARRIAGE IS GETTING CHROMED :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2007, 11:51 PM~8941909
> *CHINA RIMS HAVE MADE IT ABLE FOR THE AVERAGE LOWRIDER GUY TO GET HIS FOOT IN THE DOOR AND RIDE. YOU TELLIN ME HE SHOULDNT START LOWRIDIN IF HE CANT AFFORD DAYTONS?
> *


if they wasnt affordable...pans would still flourish??

tehy where pricey back in the day....where they at now


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 11:52 PM~8941916
> *I LIKE WHEN THE MAGAZINE ARTICLE TECH SHEET SAYS...
> TIRES - 155X80 13
> WHEELS -  13" CHROME WIRE
> ...


that for that rela fool who didnt claim daytons..kept it real..

i would put chinas...proudly!

along with my china outfitted stereo system!


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 08:52 PM~8941916
> *I LIKE WHEN THE MAGAZINE ARTICLE TECH SHEET SAYS...
> TIRES - 155X80 13
> WHEELS -  13" CHROME WIRE
> ...


Miss the days of Tires 155 80R13 Wheels 13x7 dayton with zenith knockoffs


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 09:54 PM~8941923
> *if they wasnt affordable...pans would still flourish??
> 
> tehy where pricey back in the day....where they at now
> *


SHIT, IT GOES ON AND ON DAYTONS ARE NICE BUT THE AVERAGE GUY THAT FIXES UP HIS CAR MIGHT WANT MORE IN HIS ENGINE, MORE IN HIS PAINT OR SO ON. AND WHAT IF YOU WANT TO CUSTOMIZE DAYTONS THE PRICE IS EVEN GREATER AND UNREACHABLE.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 09:56 PM~8941934
> *that for that rela fool who didnt claim daytons..kept it real..
> 
> i would put chinas...proudly!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 10:54 PM~8941923
> *if they wasnt affordable...pans would still flourish??
> 
> tehy where pricey back in the day....where they at now
> *


 I REMEMBER PEOPLE PAYING BIG BANK FOR SOME ALL GOLD BOLT ONS. CRAZY SHIT MAN. 

WHAT I WONDER IS WHERE ARE ALL THEM 72 SPOKES THAT WERE ON EVERY NISSAN SENTRA WITH PIRELLI LOW PRO'S BACK IN 1995!??? THEY GOTTA BE SITTING IN SOME PEOPLES GARAGES SOMEWHERE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2007, 12:37 AM~8941822
> *i got my magnafying glass out!!!!!!!!
> 
> hey fool them are chinas they aint d's...wheres the stamp!!!
> ...


The people that matter can tell the difference, and if you can't tell the difference...............

FUCK CHINA


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I KNOW I AINT THE ONLY ONE WITH CHINAS :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 4 2007, 03:57 AM~8929490
> *Well you do have a point on that. I wouldnt want my 72's face down for shit.
> 
> 
> ...


i think he can afford a new one with the looks of that car :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

BALLERS ALWAYS CAN THE AVERAGE GUY CANT.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 5 2007, 11:58 PM~8941948
> *I REMEMBER PEOPLE PAYING BIG BANK FOR SOME ALL GOLD BOLT ONS. CRAZY SHIT MAN.
> 
> WHAT I WONDER IS WHERE ARE ALL THEM 72 SPOKES THAT WERE ON EVERY NISSAN SENTRA WITH PIRELLI LOW PRO'S BACK IN 1995!??? THEY GOTTA BE SITTING IN SOME PEOPLES GARAGES SOMEWHERE  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i was one of them..... 1300 for center gold crowns..easily afford daytons today...

all crome rust!!!!!!!!!!!!!! some just quicker than others!!!! quality...you pa for what you get!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAVENT SEEN ANY RUST ON MY CHINAS :biggrin: , I GOT A COUPE FROM SOMEONE WITH SOME RUSTY GOLDS :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 5 2007, 11:58 PM~8941952
> *The people that matter can tell the difference, and if you can't tell the difference...............
> 
> FUCK CHINA
> *



the peeps that matter.....you gots to be joking all insecure ass! 


believe me i know the difference...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 6 2007, 12:04 AM~8942001
> *I HAVENT SEEN ANY RUST ON MY CHINAS :biggrin: , I GOT A COUPE FROM SOMEONE WITH SOME RUSTY GOLDS :uh:
> *


yeppers i sold my rusty center golds after a yr for 150 bucks!! with brand new tires

even the tarnished gold d's went for a players price


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

I HAD D'S ON MY CAPRICE AND ROLLED THEM IN THE WINTER SOMETIME NEVER HAD A PROBLEM SNOW AND ALL WILL I DO THAT ON CHINAS HELL NO. IF IT WAS MY ONLY RIDE I WOULD PUT STOCKS BACK ON.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 5 2007, 11:56 PM~8941937
> *Miss the days of Tires 155 80R13  Wheels 13x7 dayton with zenith knockoffs
> *


miss the days when peeps paid real dollas for some paint!!!

guess now a days folks got a bit more for wheels, hence the price has hella dropped!!!

but try to get a kandy wet paint job today.....the scene is overwhelmed with 2 stage paints jobs and stock interiors...hence some suede maybe a fake aligator or two....luv that simulated loius vuitton


give and take...


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

MORE CARS AT SHOWS WITH DAYTONS,ZENITH OR CHINA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WHAT TRIPS ME OUT IS THE PRICE OF A NEW SET OF DAYTONS IS ROUGHLY THE SAME AS IT WAS BACK IN THE EARLY 90'S. PERFORMANCE PLUS HAD THEM FOR LIKE 1500 BUCKS OR SO BACK THEN, YOU CAN STILL GET A BRAND NEW SET ALMOST 15 YEARS LATER FOR WHAT $1680 OR SOME SHIT? THATS STILL CHEAP ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE BUILDING A $75,000 VEGAS SHOW CAR.

MOST PEOPLE THAT I KNOW NOWADAYS SPENT MORE THAN THE COST OF NEW DAYTONS FOR THE RIMS ON THERE NEW DAILY DRIVER SUV'S.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 6 2007, 12:14 AM~8942044
> *MORE CARS AT SHOWS WITH DAYTONS,ZENITH OR CHINA
> *



im taking my magnafiying glass with me next time...then i will let you know!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 11:17 PM~8942061
> *im taking my magnafiying glass with me next time...then i will let you know!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 5 2007, 10:17 PM~8942061
> *im taking my magnafiying glass with me next time...then i will let you know!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 12:16 AM~8942055
> *WHAT TRIPS ME OUT IS THE PRICE OF A NEW SET OF DAYTONS IS ROUGHLY THE SAME AS IT WAS BACK IN THE EARLY 90'S. PERFORMANCE PLUS HAD THEM FOR LIKE 1500 BUCKS OR SO BACK THEN, YOU CAN STILL GET A BRAND NEW SET ALMOST 15 YEARS LATER FOR WHAT $1680 OR SOME SHIT? THATS STILL CHEAP ESPECIALLY IF YOU ARE BUILDING A $75,000 VEGAS SHOW CAR.
> 
> MOST PEOPLE THAT I KNOW NOWADAYS SPENT MORE THAN THE COST OF NEW DAYTONS FOR THE RIMS ON THERE NEW DAILY DRIVER SUV'S.
> *



why not spend hella chees on some d's that will never hit the streets, just like that engine with the corvette engine that will never hit the drag? 

make sence to me...


im fixen to spend a grip on some new rims for my daily...never taxed!


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2007, 01:07 AM~8942009
> *the peeps that matter.....you gots to be joking all insecure ass!
> believe me i know the difference...
> *


Ok, if you know the difference, why do you care that some people don't?

The people that matter can tell the difference, if someone can't tell the difference between daytons and chinas, they clearly haven't been in the game long....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 6 2007, 01:14 AM~8942044
> *MORE CARS AT SHOWS WITH DAYTONS,ZENITH OR CHINA
> *


As opposed to what?


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2007, 01:19 AM~8942071
> *why not spend hella chees on some d's that will never hit the streets, just like that engine with the corvette engine that will never hit the drag?
> 
> make sence to me...
> ...


We're dealing with fools that still complain about the price of gas...

and to get back on topic

FUCK CHINA


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 6 2007, 06:59 AM~8942819
> *We're dealing with fools that still complain about the price of gas...
> 
> and to get back on topic
> ...


X1,000,000,000,000................ UNLESS........ THERE POWDER COATED OR ANODIZED :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 1 2007, 11:36 AM~8906841
> *NOTHING WRONG WITH CHINA WHEELS
> *


other than they rust.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Oct 6 2007, 12:30 PM~8943251
> *other than they rust.
> *


and leak


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

HAHAHA THOSE WHO MATTER KNOW? WHO THE FUCK WOULD THAT BE? AND WHY WOULD I GIVE A FUCK WHAT HE THINKS? SOUNDS LIKE YOU LOWRIDE TO BE ACCEPTED...AND BACK IN THE DAYS COUNTING SPOKES WAS THE IN THING TO DO..72S GOT DUMPED FOR 88S AND 96S FOOLS...SOME OF YOU GUYS ACT LIKE YOU KNOW IT ALL CAUSE YOU BEEN SITING ON DAYTONS FOR A FEW YEARS..A TRUE LOWRIDER RESPECTS ANOTHER MANS RIDE NOT THE MONEY HE PUT INTO IT.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Oct 6 2007, 01:20 PM~8943429
> *HAHAHA THOSE WHO MATTER KNOW?  WHO THE FUCK WOULD THAT BE? AND WHY WOULD I GIVE A FUCK WHAT HE THINKS? SOUNDS LIKE YOU LOWRIDE TO BE ACCEPTED...AND BACK IN THE DAYS COUNTING SPOKES WAS THE IN THING TO DO..72S GOT DUMPED FOR 88S AND 96S FOOLS...SOME OF YOU GUYS ACT LIKE YOU KNOW IT ALL CAUSE YOU BEEN SITING ON DAYTONS FOR A FEW YEARS..A TRUE LOWRIDER RESPECTS ANOTHER MANS RIDE NOT THE MONEY HE PUT INTO IT.
> *


You're taking what I said WAAAYYY out of text, what I'm saying is- THOSE THAT CAN'T TELL THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 72 SPOKE DAYTONS, AND 100 SPOKE CHINAS PROBABLY DON'T LOWRIDE ANYWAYS. SOOOO, A NON LOWRIDER IS THAT WHO "DOESN'T MATTER ANYWAYS"

A LOWRIDER, ONE WHO BUILDS A CAR THAT REPRESENTS THEMSELVES, IS THE GUY THAT WILL NOTICE THE SMALLER DETAILS, IN TURN, WILL BE ABLE TO TELL THE FUCKING DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A 72 SPOKE DAYTON AND A 100 SPOKE CHINA WHEEL.

I NEVER SAID SPEND A FUCKING MILLION DOLLARS ON RIMS, I NEVER SAID THAT IF SOMEONE DOESN'T ROLL DAYTONS THAT THEY DON'T MATTER, I AM SAYING THAT IF YOU KNOW WHAT IT MEANS TO PUT YOUR HARD EARNED FUCKING MONEY INTO YOUR RIDE, YOU WILL NOTICE WHAT MAKES A DAYTON A DAYTON AND SO ON...

SHIT, YOU MOTHERFUCKERS NEED TO READ WHAT THE FUCK SOMEONE POSTED BEFORE TRYING TO JUMP ALL OVER WHAT THEY SAID... 

AKA IT'S EAZY-ER DUNN THAN SAID, AKA BUY AMERICAN, AKA ROLL THE REAL DEAL , AKA FUCK CHINA WHEELS

AKA 

FUCK THIS TOPIC.,...... I'M OUT


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

ttt for chinas that come from Homeboyz. gots to give it to him for being the biggest supported of chinas.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I personally have owned Supremes,Daytons, chinas and china bolt ons. Like any metal, spokes will eventually rust, it doesnt matter what its coated with. The set of gold daytons I owned eventually rusted after a year (mind you, I used to live in Corpitos, TX and everything rust). My china bolt ons rusted in 3 months and the cap fell off because the weld that holds the caps bolt in place rusted off. The chinas I have now have maintained themselves for about 2 yrs without rusting, but now I live in Irving, TX. Personally, I think chinas are good wheels and are low priced which makes them eaisily replaceable, especially when damaged. The quality of daytons is of course unmached and they look great. But,,...be aware that like most American companies "Made in America" doesn't mean "Made in America." Materials and supplies come from many other countries. The Chinese have very good quality control in their companies, but like any company lower price drives quality down. I personally feel and know that lowriding is always going to be for the vatos in the barrio to customize their cars with what they had available. Like most of the vatos in the barrio I grew up poor and saved up to buy my Cragar supremes because the price was lower than daytons(Strange how now they have now gone up in price). If china wheels were available I would have owned them and rode the hell out of them. Now, I make enough to buy a set of daytons and pay my bills and child support every week, but I still roll chinas. Chinas are good wheels even if theyve had some problems in the past. But,in life I learned the same motherfucker that will roll up to you and nitpick your car or rims is the same motherfucker that will check to see if you wear jordans or have the little poloman on your polo shirt. And is usually the same motherfucker with no life. Lowriding is also a way of pulling pussy and if the chick cant tell the difference between daytons,zeniths or chinas why the fuck should I care as long I look good.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Oct 6 2007, 08:13 PM~8945040
> *Lowriding is also a way of pulling pussy and if the chick cant tell the difference between daytons,zeniths or chinas why the fuck should I care as long I look good.
> *



Shit, I wouldnt fill my car with an inch thick of bondo because nobody can see it and it would look good after its painted. Im gonna take the time to remove the dents the best I can, do it right because I know underneath the paint job I will be satisfied with the extra work that was done to do it right and make it look good.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

But what Im speaking on is a car that attends shows, a car that you bring out with a Plaque in the back and show off.  If its a $1500 primered daily, I could see why some people would roll chinas.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 6 2007, 08:55 AM~8942808
> *Ok, if you know the difference, why do you care that some people don't?
> 
> The people that matter can tell the difference, if someone can't tell the difference between daytons and chinas, they clearly haven't been in the game long....
> *


been in the game long enough.... owned them all!

general public dont know jack chit! some custom chinas score more points that all chromed d's


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 11:23 PM~8945548
> *But what Im speaking on is a car that attends shows, a car that you bring out with a Plaque in the back and show off.   If its a $1500 primered daily, I could see why some people would roll chinas.
> *


the best of shows roll chinas...yall crack me up!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2007, 10:27 PM~8945566
> *the best of shows roll chinas...yall crack me up!
> *


didnt say it wasnt true, I just never understood why. I still dont. :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2007, 10:26 PM~8945557
> *some custom chinas score more points that all chromed d's
> *



very true


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 11:28 PM~8945570
> *didnt say it wasnt true, I just never understood why. I still dont. :dunno:
> *


for one they are never gonna get wet...most peeps who build them, well thats thier speacialty!

what good is that triple show chrome plating, when your just gonna powder coat them or anodized them.... thats what you are paying for in a quality rim!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

to tell ya the truth.... oa custom china is unique and knowing the peeps that put time in you wheels and satisfied your color match or custom scheme....thats the biggest ticket of satisfaction!!! there wouldnt be ths topics if Homeboyz or Munoz charged $$$$$$$$$ prices for thier work!

or you can have a manufactured rim like everyone else....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Speaking for myself, If I was building a "Vegas bound show car" investing over $50-$100 grand on it, getting the best painter, striper, top notch interior, thousands on chrome, bomb ass engine full undercarriage I would easily lay down the measley $1680 for a set of quality wheels. I mean after all that bread, qualifying for the "Olympics of Lowriding" how could I slap on some Pro Wings? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2007, 10:34 PM~8945598
> *to tell ya the truth.... oa custom china is unique and knowing the peeps that put time in you wheels and satisfied your color match or custom scheme....thats the biggest ticket of satisfaction!!! there wouldnt be ths topics if Homeboyz or Munoz charged $$$$$$$$$ prices for thier work!
> 
> or you can have a manufactured rim like everyone else....
> *


I would have some real D'z sent to Munoz, broken down and done the same if i was big ballin full show.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 11:39 PM~8945612
> *Speaking for myself, If I was building a "Vegas bound show car"  investing over $50 grand on it, getting the best painter, striper, top notch interior, thousands on chrome, bomb ass engine full undercarriage I would easily lay down the measley $1680 for a set of quality wheels. I mean after all that bread, qualifying for the "Olympics of Lowriding" how could I slap on some Pro Wings? :biggrin:
> *


lmao....lol i hear that...

for every top notch trailer queen...

there 50 daily street rides.. maybe.

back when it was d's/ko or pans today... d's,z's or chinas

im a cheap ass! i picked up some chinas from a homeboy today! they sure do look nice, that gold still chines!
i will be putting a 8,000 dollar paint job on that hoe!!! ..lmao


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 6 2007, 10:43 PM~8945630
> *lmao....lol i hear that...
> 
> for every top notch trailer queen...
> ...


:biggrin: 

Kinda off the subject, I cant believe what them fools pay for them 28" 30" tires and slap them on 4 door box caprices! payin like $700 a tire lol not even counting the price of rims!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 11:48 PM~8945658
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Kinda off the subject, I cant believe what them fools pay for them 28" 30" tires and slap them on 4 door box caprices! payin like $700 a tire lol not even counting the price of rims!
> *


when your on section 8 and got a hoopty with no ac...sell your foodstamps...you can afford anything.. credit world will hook ya up! lmao


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 12:39 AM~8945612
> *Speaking for myself, If I was building a "Vegas bound show car"  investing over $50-$100 grand on it, getting the best painter, striper, top notch interior, thousands on chrome, bomb ass engine full undercarriage I would easily lay down the measley $1680 for a set of quality wheels. I mean after all that bread, qualifying for the "Olympics of Lowriding" how could I slap on some Pro Wings? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree Daytons and Zeniths get alot of points at shows, because the judges usually know what to look for. For everyday riding slap on some chinas take out the button tuck seats and cruise. If your car is all out show and you dont want to ride it, leave it in the garage. As for myself I dont care to much about shows so ill just ride. That to me is what lowriding is about. But, I now have decided to build a show car and I like 13x7 Supremes better. Ive had mine for over 15years no rust no fade just a couple of bangs, but ill get that fixed.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Skim pro wings are cool. Except when mine melted in the street.


----------



## infectedpoohole (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 5 2007, 10:01 PM~8941978
> *BALLERS ALWAYS CAN THE AVERAGE GUY CANT.
> *


stop yo cryin' lil baby!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by infectedpoohole_@Oct 7 2007, 07:14 AM~8946592
> *stop yo cryin' lil baby!
> *


NOBODY CARES WHAT YOU SAY YOU ONLY GOT 20 POSTS AND THREE DIFFRENT NAMES SO YOU WONT BE HERE NEXT YEAR GO TO SLEEP 
:buttkick:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

china wheels belong in china f... that over sea shit let try to keep in usa for what we can........
before they try to take over our money and start lossing jobs and depending on there shit.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Oct 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8946921
> *china wheels belong in china f... that over sea shit let try to keep in usa for what we can........
> before they try to take over our money and start lossing jobs and depending on there shit.
> *


you betta put tat stereo away, your tv, your dvd player, your microwave...what else...the cloTHeS on your mutha fucking back!!!

get real bout it! :cheesy:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2007, 02:10 PM~8947255
> *you betta put tat stereo away, your tv, your dvd player, your microwave...what else...the close on your mutha fucking back!!!
> 
> get real bout it! :cheesy:
> *


Which is an example of what WILL happen if fools continue to praise China.....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 7 2007, 11:36 AM~8947355
> *Which is an example of what WILL happen if fools continue to praise China.....
> *


I DONT THINK ANYONE IS PRAISING THEM AND SAYING THERE BETTER CAUSE THEY ARE NOT, BUT TELL ME WHATS WRONG WITH ANOTHER OPTION? ARE THE PEOPLE THAT WANT TO GET INTO LOWRIDING GONNA HAVE TO WAIT TILL THEY BUY DAYTONS BEFORE THEY HIT THE STREETS, WHAT IF THEY ARE WERE THEY CAN NEVER AFFORD DAYTONS ARE ZENITH. THAT DONT EVEN SOUND RIGHT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Oct 7 2007, 01:36 PM~8947355
> *Which is an example of what WILL happen if fools continue to praise China.....
> *


YOU MAKE NOE SENSE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 7 2007, 01:33 PM~8947576
> *YOU MAKE NOE SENSE
> *


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Oct 7 2007, 07:53 AM~8946570
> *Hey Skim pro wings are cool. Except when mine melted in the street.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

PICS?


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

i dont like china wires either but nobody complains about there hydraulics made in china i know the motors are cool cars is propaly all china


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

lets take this topic a little futher car stero my new jl audio says on the box made in the usa with us and imported parts my alpine amps and headunit are made in china dont qoute me but i thought alpine use to be made in japan pheonix gold is no longer made in usa bostion acoustics are no longer made in usa so where im going with this i dont know


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

That was over 20 yrs ago. I couldnt afford the film for a camera.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Like I said in my long ass term paper. Even if parts are made in the states supplies and materials are usually from overseas. Unless, the company has a govt contract.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 7 2007, 12:39 AM~8945612
> *Speaking for myself, If I was building a "Vegas bound show car"  investing over $50-$100 grand on it, getting the best painter, striper, top notch interior, thousands on chrome, bomb ass engine full undercarriage I would easily lay down the measley $1680 for a set of quality wheels. I mean after all that bread, qualifying for the "Olympics of Lowriding" how could I slap on some Pro Wings? :biggrin:
> *


THIS MUTHAFUCKA SAID PRO WINGS!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 













I had Pro Wings. :tears:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 5 2007, 04:47 PM~8940360
> *Of course they do, they are copies. That what a copy is :uh:
> 
> I didn't buy mine to impress anyone, believe me, I bought them because at one time 72 spoke Dayton dominated Lowriding, and there is history.
> ...


didnt china wheels come in 100 spokes before daytons? i remember lookin in magazines back in the day and dayton was sellin 88 spokes and all the china brands had 100


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

im all for dayton over china wheels and have never owned chinas. BUT THATS ME. if you want china wheels on your car, go handle that. if your car looks good you still get the same respect from me. IMO nothing wrong with chinas on street cars, hoppers, ECT... i think if you building a show car you should do it big with real D's. 
some had the arguement that colored chinas will get you more points. you can get colored daytons now too.
the point is I perfer the real shit but im not gonna put anyone down cuz they made a different choice for their car. if everyone had real daytons people would just find something else to bitch about.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Oct 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8946921
> *china wheels belong in china f... that over sea shit let try to keep in usa for what we can........
> before they try to take over our money and start lossing jobs and depending on there shit.
> *



WTF? Surely you can't be that fucking stupid to think someone wouldn't call your ass out on your "views" on china wheels....



> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Oct 7 2007, 11:39 AM~8946915
> *daytons will always be the best i had ran them since early age but yet to say the older ones are the best the nickel last for ever but now since cost of materials gone up its hard to make a wheel not to expensive to be on a lowrider since the rule is that there is no money in lowriders so why would they make a wheel that is going to be long lasting if the consumer is gonna either beat them to shit or not even drive the car.
> but if you where to look at the regular daytons that normally sell like the jag style, cadillac styles those are made with the best top materials and yet have not seen one go bad in my 10 year of business.
> 
> ...



Notice the posts were 3 minutes apart. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 6 2007, 10:39 PM~8945612
> *Speaking for myself, If I was building a "Vegas bound show car"  investing over $50-$100 grand on it, getting the best painter, striper, top notch interior, thousands on chrome, bomb ass engine full undercarriage I would easily lay down the measley $1680 for a set of quality wheels. I mean after all that bread, qualifying for the "Olympics of Lowriding" how could I slap on some Pro Wings? :biggrin:
> *


I own a set of china's, they don't leak, haven't rusted, and look good (IMO). The 65 will NOT see china's. Some cars deserve them, some don't. I plan on taking the 65 to a different street level than where the 64 is but that's a whole nother story. Am I rich, no, pockets are not deep and I could easily break bread for some china's to get me rollin but that's not what it's about for this project since I have time to work on my car and do it "right." The 64 was a huge learning experience for me, and a good one at that 

Back in 90 (I was a sophmore) my dad owned a car lot/gas station and you could easily go down to Kelly's tires (dealer) and pickup any type of Dayton. That was what was HOT at the time and I remember to this day a friend of my riding a side of "14K GOLD PLATED" D's on a Caddy of his, first talking viper alarm on the set, beat, the whole nine and still to this day the rims are the first thing that come to mind.

The game should be about what YOU like and what suits your lifestyle for both budget reasons and image to reflect your personality. It's cool to have opinions but in the end does it really matter what other people think?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Real rims..


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 9 2007, 09:29 AM~8959488
> *Real rims..
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 9 2007, 10:49 AM~8959643
> *ahahahahahaha  :biggrin:
> *











I meant these are :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 9 2007, 01:55 PM~8960973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice thought, poor photoshop.....


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 10 2007, 06:50 AM~8967457
> *nice thought, poor photoshop.....
> *



He wasn't met with appreciation for that pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 9 2007, 09:29 AM~8959488
> *Real rims..
> 
> 
> ...


FOO, I'D GET LAUGHED OFF THE SHAW WITH THOSE!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 10 2007, 08:45 PM~8972842
> *FOO, I'D GET LAUGHED OFF THE SHAW WITH THOSE!!!!! :uh:
> *


yeah these for OG's only..  

New booty's get clowned on for rollin old school.. :biggrin: 

Errrbody knows the Old School resides in Arkansas.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 10 2007, 11:17 PM~8973147
> *yeah these for OG's only..
> 
> New booty's get clowned on for rollin old school.. :biggrin:
> ...


Im looking for a set myself. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Oct 10 2007, 11:15 PM~8974557
> *Im looking for a set myself.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 
Throw some T's on it..


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 11 2007, 06:09 PM~8979158
> *:0  :0
> Throw some T's on it..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 10 2007, 06:50 AM~8967457
> *nice thought, poor photoshop.....
> *


lol x2


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

u guys miss my point. i do buy ghina product i know most of the shit is made over seas due to low labor & material cost. my point was weather the parts or bought in usa or china the point is getting it built here in the usa we have the most accurate machining and people who back up there work here in the usa. is like for example why do people in china buy there stuff here in the usa an pay more to get it shipped over seas instead of buying them over overseas before it comes in us?????
product worksmanship and quality!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I just spoke with a Japanese connect and he said they've already started making 13' 62 spokes over there so watch out!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2007, 05:09 PM~8994221
> *I just spoke with a Japanese connect and he said they've already started making 13' 62 spokes over there so watch out!
> *


WHO CARES??? :uh: 

I'M HAPPY WITH MY SET'S OG DAYTON 72 SPOKES..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Oct 13 2007, 06:27 PM~8994323
> *WHO CARES??? :uh:
> 
> I'M HAPPY WITH MY SET'S OG DAYTON 72 SPOKES..
> *


SO WHAT!!!!!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2007, 09:38 PM~8994368
> *SO WHAT!!!!!!!
> *


Did your Daytons arrive yet?


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2007, 06:09 PM~8994221
> *I just spoke with a Japanese connect and he said they've already started making 13' 62 spokes over there so watch out!
> *


pics or dindt happen  does anyone got a pic of the 72 spoke china that homeboyz posted


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Oct 13 2007, 10:25 PM~8994627
> *pics or dindt happen   does anyone got a pic of the 72 spoke china that homeboyz posted
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2007, 06:55 PM~8994444
> *Did your Daytons arrive yet?
> *


I'll get them last. NEW 72's 13's gold KO/hubs/Nipples/painted spokes


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Oct 9 2007, 12:29 PM~8959488
> *Real rims..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 13 2007, 07:09 PM~8994221
> *I just spoke with a Japanese connect and he said they've already started making 13' 62 spokes over there so watch out!
> *


MAKE SURE HE SHIPS THE EXTRA 40 SPOKES BECAUSE THE EMPTY NIPPLES WONT LOOK RIGHT :0


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

When will 72 spoke China's be available?
WHEN ICP AND KIDROCK FUCK EACHOTHER


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 14 2007, 03:09 AM~8994221
> *I just spoke with a Japanese connect and he said they've already started making 13' 62 spokes over there so watch out!
> *


sounds pretty gross


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 14 2007, 10:10 PM~9001858
> *MAKE SURE HE SHIPS THE EXTRA 40 SPOKES BECAUSE THE EMPTY NIPPLES WONT LOOK RIGHT  :0
> *



Gangsta @ 102 spokes :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## four13rider (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Oct 6 2007, 07:13 PM~8945040
> *I personally have owned Supremes,Daytons, chinas and china bolt ons. Like any metal, spokes will eventually rust, it doesnt matter what its coated with. The set of gold daytons I owned eventually rusted after a year (mind you, I used to live in Corpitos, TX and everything rust). My china bolt ons rusted in 3 months and the cap fell off because the weld that holds the caps bolt in place rusted off. The chinas I have now have maintained themselves for about 2 yrs without rusting, but now I live in Irving, TX. Personally, I think chinas are good wheels and are low priced which makes them eaisily replaceable, especially when damaged. The quality of daytons is of course unmached and they look great. But,,...be aware that like most American companies "Made in America" doesn't mean "Made in America." Materials and supplies come from many other countries. The Chinese have very good quality control in their companies, but like any company lower price drives quality down. I personally feel and know that lowriding is always going to be for the vatos in the barrio to customize their cars with what they had available.  Like most of the vatos in the barrio I grew up poor and saved up to buy my Cragar supremes because the price was lower than daytons(Strange how now they have now gone up in price).  If china wheels were available I would have owned them and rode the hell out of them. Now, I make enough to buy a set of daytons and pay my bills and child support every week, but I still roll chinas. Chinas are good wheels even if theyve had some problems in the past. But,in life I learned the same motherfucker that will roll up to you and nitpick your car or rims is the same motherfucker that will check to see if you wear jordans or have the little poloman on your polo shirt. And is usually the same motherfucker with no life. Lowriding is also a way of pulling pussy and if the chick cant tell the difference between daytons,zeniths or chinas why the fuck should I care as long I look good.
> *


preach on


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

TTT :uh:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 27 2008, 12:52 PM~10043049
> *TTT :uh:
> *


NO :angry:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

this topic is about as gay as the person who started it


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THIS IS BACK FROM THE DEAD :roflmao:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

It's back from the dead because some other foolio started a topic about 72-spoke Chinas, and I said this had already been beaten to death. :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jun 27 2007, 08:15 PM~8190574
> *Yes. you need some advice?..you get 3 free questions.
> *


is that why you dont have a car :dunno:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Feb 28 2008, 06:00 PM~10053486
> *is that why you dont have a car  :dunno:
> *


His car is almost done....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

WORST TOPIC EVER :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10055706
> *WORST TOPIC EVER :thumbsdown:
> *


AGREED


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 28 2008, 10:15 PM~10055706
> *WORST TOPIC EVER :thumbsdown:
> *


x3


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

And everybody who posts just keeps it TTT. Gotta love it! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

I got a couple 99 and 97 spoke chinas My boy bought a 99 spoke china from CCE brand new and didnt realize it until he got home :roflmao: Im waitin for a few more spokes to break off so I can be OG and ride on 72s :cheesy:  Good topic though I would buy a set  but im poor


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 29 2008, 01:15 AM~10055706
> *WORST TOPIC EVER :thumbsdown:
> *


100%


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR_CUTTY_@Feb 27 2008, 07:21 PM~10044545
> *this topic is about as gay as the person who started it
> *


 :0


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Oct 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8972842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nosad: That right there is why I will stick to Whittier Bl. where fuckers appreciate that old school flavor.

WOW muhfuga wants 72 spoke chinas and then wants to dis Tru Spokes


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> FOO, I'D GET LAUGHED OFF THE SHAW WITH THOSE!!!!! :uh:


:nosad: That right there is why I will stick to Whittier Bl. where fuckers appreciate that old school flavor.

WOW muhfuga wants 72 spoke chinas and then wants to dis Tru Spokes
[/quote]
:yessad:


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> His car is almost done....


RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT


IS IT AT LEVI'S GETTING PAINTED AGAIN

:roflmao:


> FOO, I'D GET LAUGHED OFF THE SHAW WITH THOSE!!!!! :uh:


:nosad: That right there is why I will stick to Whittier Bl. where fuckers appreciate that old school flavor.

WOW muhfuga wants 72 spoke chinas and then wants to dis Tru Spokes
[/quote]


he gets laughed off the shaw anyway 

a white guy who claims to be mexican but acts black = comedy gold


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@Mar 4 2008, 09:13 PM~10091206
> *ttt
> *


NO


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> FOO, I'D GET LAUGHED OFF THE SHAW WITH THOSE!!!!! :uh:


:nosad: *That right there is why I will stick to Whittier Bl. where fuckers appreciate that old school flavor.

WOW muhfuga wants 72 spoke chinas and then wants to dis Tru Spokes*
[/quote]

Ain't shit happinnin' on Whittier Blvd. anymore. Except cops. It's boring, just a few riders and hardly any women at all. South Central is where it's at. 

Tru's are cool but Chinas "look" better. And it ain't like I can't afford Daytons, I can buy some right now if I wanted too. I had real 5.20's and Daytons on my ride when I was 17..so I'm no stranger to them.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2008, 06:22 PM~10097138
> *Ain't shit happinnin' on Whittier Blvd. anymore. Except cops. It's boring, just a few riders and hardly any women at all. South Central is where it's at.
> 
> Tru's are cool but Chinas "look" better. And it ain't like I can't afford Daytons, I can buy some right now if I wanted too. I had real 5.20's and Daytons on my ride when I was 17..so I'm no stranger to them.
> *


Then why the fuck would you care about 72 spoke Chinas?

Fuck China


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 5 2008, 04:36 PM~10097231
> *Then why the fuck would you care about 72 spoke Chinas?
> 
> Fuck China
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 5 2008, 04:36 PM~10097231
> *Then why the fuck would you care about 72 spoke Chinas?
> 
> Fuck China
> *


Cuz I wanted to save some cash. That extra 1200 bux coulda went to an Adex or digital dash or something.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2008, 06:07 PM~10097436
> *Cuz I wanted to save some cash. That extra 1200 bux coulda went to an Adex or digital dash or something.
> *


Who says you have to buy brand new Daytons. Clean used D's are still better than new Chinas.

Perfect example. I just bought a set of 13x7 72 spoke all chrome D's off Freaker in the classifieds for $800 shippoed. My first set of knock offs were a set of powdercoated chinas and with shipping they were only $200 less.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2008, 07:07 PM~10097436
> *Cuz I wanted to save some cash. That extra 1200 bux coulda went to an Adex or digital dash or something.
> *


So your game has been slacking since you were 17? I don't understand. Maybe you should buy a set of real Danas and a China Adex???

Buy American


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 5 2008, 11:05 PM~10101231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not slacking at all. I moved up to full frame-off HOK candie status. Everything is new on the car. You'll see when it's done. It's a decent ride. 

But as long as I'm clean and look good w/o rust or dull chrome or damage I'm cool. Flying plaque is good enough for me.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2008, 06:09 PM~10106679
> *I don't want used D's becase I like gold and color spokes. Plus no matter what rims I use, even chinas, They have to be flawless to fly plaque. I have some Chinas right now and the chrome and gold is really good. So I'm cool till aftyer I bust out for awhile.
> Not slacking at all. I moved up to full frame-off HOK candie status. Everything is new on the car. You'll see when it's done. It's a decent ride.
> 
> ...


buy American, Fuck China


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 7 2008, 12:04 PM~10113865
> *buy American, Fuck China
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Mar 7 2008, 01:04 PM~10113865
> *buy American, Fuck China
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

